# Miro Calls Jim Cornette A Mark, Says “I’ll Personally Drive To Your Basement”



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The response should be good especially considering Miro's entire run in the company has been bottom tier garbage so far. THAT stuff is what is bringing wrestling down. Pretty sure Corny is not the one playing video games in a basement. Imagine Miro debuting with The Rock in the ring and wearing that pink Mickey Mouse shirt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370845031427346432


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

> “If you call Penelope Slut again I’ll come like Gods wrath on you! You understand. I’ll personally drive to Your BASEMENT.”













lmaooo that he didn't comment on any of the true stuff Cornette said burying him, but jumped in all angry at Penolope being called a "slut". true definition of a white knight and just set himself up to be buried further.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Kip responded on twitch:









Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




www.twitch.tv






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Kip responded on twitch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "I can't wait for that man to die"

the difference is, when Cornette dies lots of wrestling fans will be sad about it. if this nobody died, the majority if the wrestling fanbase around the world wouldn't even notice and have never heard of him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Does Miro not know that Jim Cornette offered Russo $5,000 to meet him in the parking lot with a baseball bat? No cops. He's about that life.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Krin said:


> "I can't wait for that man to die"
> 
> the difference is, when Cornette dies lots of wrestling fans will be sad about it. if this nobody died, the majority if the wrestling fanbase around the world wouldn't even notice and have never heard of him.


It is a race now, what will die first? Cornette or pro wrestling? Though as Corny would say, with wrestling it would be assisted suicide.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Miro-Cornette feud has more heat than anything wwe has going into wrestlemania


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boxingfan said:


> Miro-Cornette feud has more heat than anything wwe has going into wrestlemania


That is true for Cornette vs 75% of the AEW roster.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Krin said:


> "I can't wait for that man to die"
> 
> the difference is, when Cornette dies lots of wrestling fans will be sad about it. if this nobody died, the majority if the wrestling fanbase around the world wouldn't even notice and have never heard of him.


I'm sure all 10 of his fans will be upset when he passes


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Krin said:


> "I can't wait for that man to die"
> 
> the difference is, when Cornette dies lots of wrestling fans will be sad about it. if this nobody died, the majority if the wrestling fanbase around the world wouldn't even notice and have never heard of him.


Well, i would care more about Kip. He is a nice guy. Cornette is a douchebag


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does Miro not know that Jim Cornette offered Russo $5,000 to meet him in the parking lot with a baseball bat? No cops. He's about that life.*


looooool

Boss when did you become a Cornette fanboy? I remember you being a fan of Russo's back in the day. What made you switch sides?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It's stupid to call Penelope a slut since she's married in real life. I think when girls get married, that basically makes the slut comment off-limits.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

“That is VINTAGE Jim Cornette!” -Michael Cole probably 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's stupid to call Penelope a slut since she's married in real life. I think when girls get married, that basically makes the slut comment off-limits.


He did not call her a slut. He said Kip and Penelope dress and act like a middle school kid and his slutty girlfriend.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Cornette still being the biggest heel in AEW. ROFL.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Question has he ever responded to the comments and jokes his wife gets?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Have y'all seen Penelope's clapback?

She ethered him holy shit LOL.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> He did not call her a slut. He said Kip and Penelope dress and act like a middle school kid and his slutty girlfriend.


I listened to thing and he repeatedly called her "Penelope Pit Stop" which was obviously a joke about her being promiscuous.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I listened to thing and he repeatedly called her "Penelope Pit Stop" which was obviously a joke about her being promiscuous.


Right, so a joke.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Miro does not want to mess with Cornette.. Corny doesn´t know how to quit.
Also, why didn´t Pip Sabian come to the defense of his wife if they feel something incorrect was said, instead of Miro trying to do it?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Krin said:


> "I can't wait for that man to die"
> 
> the difference is, when Cornette dies lots of wrestling fans will be sad about it. if this nobody died, the majority if the wrestling fanbase around the world wouldn't even notice and have never heard of him.


If someone implied my wife was a slut, I tell them to get fucked too.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with Kip. The day Cornette dies is going to be a great day! I can't wait.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Peerless said:


> looooool
> 
> Boss when did you become a Cornette fanboy? I remember you being a fan of Russo's back in the day. What made you switch sides?


*I like both.*


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Miro should have ignored it.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Miro what a fucking moron. Making threats to a guy who pulled a gun on Brock F-ing Lesnar.

Miro buried himself by joining AEW and showing how talentless he is. At least WWE booked him right in his early years.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just lost a lot of respect for miro there. Jim is right about 90 percent of his wrestling views, and his criticism of the shitty match was justified. The people who hate Jim solely because he calls out their dogshit 'wrestling' are in the wrong simply because they refuse to take legit criticism.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Miro's reply was funny.

Kips was just sad. "I can't wait until YOU DIE!" sounds like something you'd hear from a kid when he was yelling and crying.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I think there's a 5% chance that in 10 years we will all have this moment when this all comes out as a work.

I mean Jim's got so much heat he's getting actual people looking forward to him dying. He's getting like 1970's heat.....doing his job better than 95% of the heels in the ring.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

GL said:


> I think there's a 5% chance that in 10 years we will all have this moment when this all comes out as a work.
> 
> I mean Jim's got so much heat he's getting actual people looking forward to him dying. He's getting like 1970's heat.....doing his job better than 95% of the heels in the ring.


Well I guess Joey Ryan and Austin Aries are great heels too. 1970's heat, baby


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Miro's reply was funny.
> 
> Kips was just sad. "I can't wait until YOU DIE!" sounds like something you'd hear from a kid when he was yelling and crying.


Because that´s all he can do about it. If Kip came to Cornys house looking for a fight, there´s a bigger chance of Jim being hospitalized because he laughed too hard, rather than because he got beat up.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


> Well I guess Joey Ryan and Austin Aries are great heels too. 1970's heat, baby


Nah I think there's an obvious difference in sexual misconduct allegations and saying mean things.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Because that´s all he can do about it. If Kip came to Cornys house looking for a fight, there´s a bigger chance of Jim being hospitalized because he laughed too hard, rather than because he got beat up.


Worst case scenario, he can let Kip fuck his wife.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> Worst case scenario, he can let Kip fuck his wife.


Stacey could probably beat Kip too..


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Stacey could probably beat Kip too..


Beat me too it.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's stupid to call Penelope a slut since she's married in real life. I think when girls get married, that basically makes the slut comment off-limits.


My friend’s ex-wife, who demanded an open relationship six months after the wedding, might beg to differ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Looks like a lot more than 40 people listen to that podcast.*


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

All these guys have to do is ignore Cornette, right? But they don't they just keep feeding him. His show keeps getting more attention. Brian Last just bought Kayfabe Memories. They are thriving. And this is not an anti-AEW remark. It's just what is happening.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GL said:


> I think there's a 5% chance that in 10 years we will all have this moment when this all comes out as a work.
> 
> I mean Jim's got so much heat he's getting actual people looking forward to him dying. He's getting like 1970's heat.....doing his job better than 95% of the heels in the ring.


Cornette is for sure playing it up. He's been a heel for like 90 years


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Penelope wrecked the old man here. RIP Cornette.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> All these guys have to do is ignore Cornette, right? But they don't they just keep feeding him. His show keeps getting more attention. Brian Last just bought Kayfabe Memories. They are thriving. And this is not an anti-AEW remark. It's just what is happening.


Like he always says, even if they say they hate him, it is very clear they are all listening to what he says.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 98644
> 
> 
> Penelope wrecked the old man here. RIP Cornette.


She slept with Jelly willingly, so she loses by default.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Like I have consistently said, Cornette is a master storyteller and wrestling historian, but as a human being he is a miserable, hateful grump. As for his takes on wrestling, his opinions are simply just that. No more or no less worthy than anyone else’s.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 98644
> 
> 
> Penelope wrecked the old man here. RIP Cornette.


If you think that bothers Cornette one bit, you don't know him well.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Miro's reply was funny.
> 
> Kips was just sad. "I can't wait until YOU DIE!" sounds like something you'd hear from a kid when he was yelling and crying.


both of their responses were pathetic. but Kip more because of the "I can't wait until he dies so I can celebrate" line. Just comes off as a passive aggressive, hipster douche bag and Drake Maverick wannabe crying and being coddled by his little Twitch fanbase. 

also, when Cornette called his wife a slut pretty sure he's referring to the character but the fact that they got so distraught and offended by that just makes both of them (Miro and Kip Sabian) that much more unlikable.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's stupid to call Penelope a slut since she's married in real life. I think when girls get married, that basically makes the slut comment off-limits.


We ignore the context again. Cornette analysed the match they had and spoke about the situaion inring, *so he spoke at minimum(!) half about the wrestling characters there, when talking about the other people*. So lets not make a big scandal out of it, it is not. Penelope had a guy licking her behind in an intergender match, so I HIGHLY doubt, Cornette calling her wrestling character (over the years) "a slut" really touches her.








Prized Fighter said:


> If someone implied my wife was a slut, I tell them to get fucked too.


You are aware of, what they did with Lana and Miro on WWE. "What happened in Connecticut?" or the later stuff with Lashley. Overall Lana was presented as slut again and again and again over the years.
Also Miro was involved into this stuff, so about embarissing other people, Miro should hold back:


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> Like I have consistently said, Cornette is a master storyteller and wrestling historian, but as a human being he is a miserable, hateful grump. As for his takes on wrestling, his opinions are simply just that. No more or no less worthy than anyone else’s.


He's not a miserable, hateful grump. His personality is to be abrasive and insulting. If you listen to his podcast regularly , as much as he buries someone like Sonny Kiss on a regular basis, he'll still point out positives for example he's mentioned that Sonny is a good athlete. but the criticisms he has are valid and when he points them out, he doesn't have a filter and will say exactly what he feels. and to some people like Rusev and Kip Sabian, they are offended because they're being buried for their own creative control and they're responding by attacking Conrette on a personal level. Makes them all come off like sensitive children crying about the old man bullying them. Then Penelope attacking Cornette's sex life and wife.. they all are burying themselves further and Cornette is the one looking the most sensible.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I still completely dislike Cornette and refuse to listen to his podcasts, but I don't really get the point here of making this whole big issue out of his comments. He always says random edgy stuff like that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I still completely dislike Cornette and refuse to listen to his podcasts, but I don't really get the point here of making this whole big issue out of his comments. He always says random edgy stuff like that.


He lays out very clearly how bad their current angle and characters are and they attack him personally because there is just no defending their entire existence in AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> He lays out very clearly how bad their current angle and characters are and they attack him personally because there is just no defending their entire existence in AEW.


Yeah Kip and Penelope are at best a middling lower card act, Miro at least they've made look good on occasion and seem to be readying him to be pushed, but that's all on AEW themselves. Their whole current storyline for me is just not good, and I really wanted it to be over after Revolution, but I guess we'll be getting one more match (which hopefully is fun at least).


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

This fucking Best friends vs Miro/Kip feud has been going for 6 months now I think. Jesus.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Miro did himself no favor here. He "white knighted" Penelope - a wrestler who presented herself as slutty wrestling character over the years - and see what she wrote to Corny now. So Miro downgraded himself on her level for no reason. He did not really damage Cornette with all that anyway, Corny just gets heats he wants, while Miro damaged just himself.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ger said:


> Miro did himself no favor here. He "white knighted" Penelope - a wrestler who presented herself as slutty wrestling character over the years - and see what she wrote to Corny now. So Miro downgraded himself on her level for no reason. He did not really damage Cornette with all that anyway, Corny just gets heats he wants, while Miro damaged just himself.


Worse. He "white knighted" another mans wife. Kip (and Lana) should be furious.. Makes it look like he and Penelope has something going on..


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Krin said:


> He's not a miserable, hateful grump. His personality is to be abrasive and insulting. If you listen to his podcast regularly , as much as he buries someone like Sonny Kiss on a regular basis, he'll still point out positives for example he's mentioned that Sonny is a good athlete. but the criticisms he has are valid and when he points them out, he doesn't have a filter and will say exactly what he feels. and to some people like Rusev and Kip Sabian, they are offended because they're being buried for their own creative control and they're responding by attacking Conrette on a personal level. Makes them all come off like sensitive children crying about the old man bullying them. Then Penelope attacking Cornette's sex life and wife.. they all are burying themselves further and Cornette is the one looking the most sensible.


Umm, he continually wishes harm to people he doesn’t like. He rants on Russo, Bischoff, Kevin Dunn, the Bucks, Kenny, Trump, etc. He’s just a miserable, hateful dude.


----------



## MachoMan87 (Sep 12, 2016)

kip sabian is so useless that miro is going to beat cornettes ass to defend his wife.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at Miro calling Cornette the mark when he's the one being publicly triggered. 

Friendly reminder that Miro is the same guy who bitched about his spot and presentation in the WWE just to go to AEW and have the same presentation while being lower on the card. The guy is a goof.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> Umm, he continually wishes harm to people he doesn’t like. He rants on Russo, Bischoff, Kevin Dunn, the Bucks, Kenny, Trump, etc. He’s just a miserable, hateful dude.


sounds like he dislikes all the right people...


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Umm, he continually wishes harm to people he doesn’t like. He rants on Russo, Bischoff, Kevin Dunn, the Bucks, Kenny, Trump, etc. He’s just a miserable, hateful dude.


Jim Cornette can do no wrong with some people here.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Dan the Man on Jim’s podcast ‘dat heat will be epic’


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Umm, he continually wishes harm to people he doesn’t like. He rants on Russo, Bischoff, Kevin Dunn, the Bucks, Kenny, Trump, etc. He’s just a miserable, hateful dude.


Oh, he is definitely insane. I have never said otherwise. He just knows his wrestling history and is highly entertaining.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Kip is awful I'd rather watch 2021 X-Pac wrestle over anything involving Kip


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cornette is a piece of shit and i wish him nothing but the worst


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Fuck Cornette and his cult of imbeciles. Let's be real Cornette marks are the maga of wrestling.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> Fuck Cornette and his cult of imbeciles. Let's be real Cornette marks are the maga of wrestling.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Tell it like it is said:


> Fuck Cornette and his cult of imbeciles. Let's be real Cornette marks are the maga of wrestling.


lol ironic to say considering Cornette doesn't like Trump.


Klitschko said:


> Jim Cornette can do no wrong with some people here.


I didn't like how he insulted Lars Sullivan after he was released. Came off as kicking someone while they were already down. and I don't like a lot of his feelings on politics but as far as wrestling goes but he's really intelligent and really funny. He doesn't come off as a miserable, hateful guy to me like some here are saying. I think he's just a smartass and arrogant but also has a lot of charm to him.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Penelope response.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370848475001290761


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

GL said:


> I think there's a 5% chance that in 10 years we will all have this moment when this all comes out as a work.
> 
> I mean Jim's got so much heat he's getting actual people looking forward to him dying. He's getting like 1970's heat.....doing his job better than 95% of the heels in the ring.


Jim's playing it up but that's only because modern wrestling makes it so easy to laugh at, AEW hyped itself so much and there's money in reviewing. Brilliant thing is where reality ends and fiction begins and vice versa. Jim is passionate as hell about good wrasslin but is no fool when it comes to making money. 

When a wrestler gets bitchy about him I don't think it's a work. Today's generation are in a bit of a backyard wrestling style bubble and dismiss old school (in ring). As they suffer the impact of all the flips and spots it probably hurts when a veteran dissmisses them as shit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Worse. He "white knighted" another mans wife. Kip (and Lana) should be furious.. Makes it look like he and Penelope has something going on..


Lol that makes lana and kip so weak if they are that jealous 

On topic I like the responses. We all bitch about heels not being heels. Doesn't threatening a weak old man and attacking his sex life or wanting him dead count as heel behaviour?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Tell it like it is said:


> Fuck Cornette and his cult of imbeciles. Let's be real Cornette marks are the maga of wrestling.


It is pretty funny, that you take the "cult" thing serious. 
But like I already said, doesn``t matter how much people here dislike Cornette etc ... Miro shot himself into the foot with this issue.



Krin said:


> ...
> I didn't like how he insulted Lars Sullivan after he was released. ...


Sure, but if you review what WF wrote about Lars all the time, we should not complain about others.



DaSlacker said:


> Jim's playing it up but that's only because modern wrestling makes it so easy to laugh at, AEW hyped itself so much and there's money in reviewing. Brilliant thing is where reality ends and fiction begins and vice versa. Jim is passionate as hell about good wrasslin but is no fool when it comes to making money.
> 
> When a wrestler gets bitchy about him I don't think it's a work. Today's generation are in a bit of a backyard wrestling style bubble and dismiss old school (in ring). As they suffer the impact of all the flips and spots it probably hurts when a veteran dissmisses them as shit.


In the very end Jim is totally out of the business and just stands at the fence and barks. But for some reason one AEW guy after another comes to the fence and cares about that.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does Miro not know that Jim Cornette offered Russo $5,000 to meet him in the parking lot with a baseball bat? No cops. He's about that life.*


No he's not about that life lmao


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh, he is definitely insane. I have never said otherwise. He just knows his wrestling history and is highly entertaining.


Yes. I listen to his segments about wrestling history and his great road stories. I never listen to his rants anymore. I regard him as a terrific storyteller and historian, and a garbage human being.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Yes. I listen to his segments about wrestling history and his great road stories. I never listen to his rants anymore. I regard him as a terrific storyteller and historian, and a garbage human being.


I mean he hit a couple cars with a baseball bat and wants to piss on a specific grave. Not like he killed a guy or donated money to Trump.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

“Cult of Cornette,” indeed. For some people here, it’s like seeing lips moving but it’s Jim Cornette’s voice coming out.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Kip reminds me a bit of 1992 Shawn Michaels. 

Only a really cheap thrift store version.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> “Cult of Cornette,” indeed. For some people here, it’s like seeing lips moving but it’s Jim Cornette’s voice coming out.


Thank you, fuck you, bye!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No he's not about that life lmao


*61 Minute mark




 *


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Its painfully obvious the entire AEW roster is so mindf*cked by Cornette and his podcasts. Hes got them all on strings and is making them dance to his tune. A 60 year old guy speaking into a mic in his basement lmao


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Thank you, fuck you, bye!


That's something cornette says right?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Who’s the mark here?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Yes. I listen to his segments about wrestling history and his great road stories. I never listen to his rants anymore. I regard him as a terrific storyteller and historian, and a garbage human being.


Donates to charities, helps local wildlife, sticks up for minorities.

Criticises shitty wrestling.

Burn in hell!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wait a second. Why is this not in the cornette thread? This is podcast related is it not


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> That's something cornette says right?


*Yes, it's a catchphrase, please don't ban him.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wait a second. Why is this not in the cornette thread? This is podcast related is it not


I wouldn't say so. These are just AEW clowns running their mouths.

Jim's reply on Tuesday would be, though!


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

Jim Cornette can go a bit far sometimes in what he says but his assessment of the match was accurate.
Miro has been exposed as the hack he is in AEW, he has sat back and chose to be as detrimental to pro wrestling as his fellow cast of indy comedy parody so called wrestlers. 
I am not clear on whether Cornette was referring to Ford's on screen persona or the person herself but either way he could have chosen his words better.
I can understand Ford and Sabian being annoyed but Sabian's response also went too far. Miro gets involved with stuff like this as he probably feels it makes him more relevant than he will ever be on screen.

Both sides are as bad as one another, Cornette thinks it is ok to cuss people out far too easily but his assessment of Miro and Sabian is pretty accurate. Miro is a average talent that overhypes himself and has been utterly exposed in AEW and Sabian is just lucky to be employed by a TV company like a large quantity of the AEW roster.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> Jim Cornette can do no wrong with some people here.


And the opposite is entirely true as well. I do not like Cornette on a lot of levels to be sure, and I do not always agree with him at all. Heck I don't agree with him half the time. But he knows history and I don't just listen to people I agree with.
Heck I listen to Bruce Pritchard too, and good gosh I do not care for his opinions.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well one thing is for certain, more people listen to Jim Cornette than we think haha


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wait a second. Why is this not in the cornette thread? This is podcast related is it not


sorry @Firefromthegods, this has been a really good discussion though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Eh I'll allow it because Miro started it and because the penny dropped too slow in my brain


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

2 talentless hacks who will not be respected or remembered in 10 years. fuck them both.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Schwartzxz said:


> 2 talentless hacks who will not be respected or remembered in 10 years. fuck them both.


Jim cornette and miro?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

When will wrestlers learn not respond to guys like Cornette? Or just anyone who says things about them in general, just ignore it.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> When will wrestlers learn not respond to guys like Cornette? Or just anyone who says things about them in general, just ignore it.


That's what I said pages ago.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cornette can do no wrong with some.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Lol that makes lana and kip so weak if they are that jealous
> 
> On topic I like the responses. We all bitch about heels not being heels. Doesn't threatening a weak old man and attacking his sex life or wanting him dead count as heel behaviour?


It would, if he was in character like MJF always is. But Miro has exposed himself as a smiling goof who loves playing videogames. This is not a "heel" showing "heel behavior" , it´s Miroslav Barnyashev acting tough on Twitter.

BTW.. Have you seen Kip? Does he look like he´s strong to you?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Well one thing is for certain, more people listen to Jim Cornette than we think haha


Oh, for sure, and it kills them everytime he exposes these outlaw jabronis.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

It's a big shame that no one actually listened to his show. He didn't call her a slut in real life, just her character on TV. But go ahead assume shit.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> It's a big shame that no one actually listened to his show. He didn't call her a slut in real life, just her character on TV. But go ahead assume shit.


Has her character ever even done anything slutty in AEW though, besides kiss Kip? Legit question.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> It would, if he was in character like MJF always is. But Miro has exposed himself as a smiling goof who loves playing videogames. This is not a "heel" showing "heel behavior" , it´s Miroslav Barnyashev acting tough on Twitter.
> 
> BTW.. Have you seen Kip? Does he look like he´s strong to you?


Mentally weak dude. If your partner freaks out over you having women or male friends they're insecure children.

If you're over the age of 25 you should have enough confidence in yourself not to be insanely jealous


----------



## Vince.Russo (Mar 14, 2021)

Book 'em in a Reverse Steel Cage match at the next ppv bro. Losah has to have a live sex celebration with Jim Cawnett's wife. The buyrates will be higher than Summerslam '98.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Well one thing is for certain, more people listen to Jim Cornette than we think haha


*So next time someone asks "who cares what Cornette thinks?" Respond with "the entire AEW roster and enough people to make him the 12th trend in the nation."*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Krin said:


> "I can't wait for that man to die"
> 
> the difference is, when Cornette dies lots of wrestling fans will be sad about it. if this nobody died, the majority if the wrestling fanbase around the world wouldn't even notice and have never heard of him.


Lots of fans will be dancing on the old pricks grave too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> He did not call her a slut. He said Kip and Penelope dress and act like a middle school kid and his slutty girlfriend.


This is semantics he called her slutty =slut lmao are you really going to try to defend this?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope slayed this old fart lol.....

As noted earlier, both Miro and Kip Sabian reacted to Jim Cornette’s comments about Penelope Ford on his _Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru_ podcast.

Now Penelope Ford has taken to social media to comment, tweeting that Cornette has called her a slut multiple times before.
She wrote, “I mean he has multiple times… but he lets people f–k his wife while he watches, so what does he think of her… but she’s probably the only person besides himself he feels bad for because his little di– can’t please her after five blue chews & needs other men to do it for him.”


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Penelope slayed this old fart lol.....
> 
> As noted earlier, both Miro and Kip Sabian reacted to Jim Cornette’s comments about Penelope Ford on his _Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru_ podcast.
> 
> ...


That´s not really slaying anything.. Jim has been pretty open about his sexlife, so I doubt he cares.
The smart thing to do for the AEW wrestlers would be to ignore Cornette, but he lives rent-free in the heads of the entire company.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s not really slaying anything.. Jim has been pretty open about his sexlife, so I doubt he cares.
> The smart thing to do for the AEW wrestlers would be to ignore Cornette, but he lives rent-free in the heads of the entire company.


He lives rent free in the clouds he shouts at.Penelope killed him lol.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He lives rent free in the clouds he shouts at.Penelope killed him lol.


If it makes anyone feel better to think that, go ahead


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Penelope slayed this old fart lol.....
> 
> As noted earlier, both Miro and Kip Sabian reacted to Jim Cornette’s comments about Penelope Ford on his _Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru_ podcast.
> 
> ...


hahahaha seriously? This is all playing into Cornette's hands. Cornette is about the heat. I am not sure why this is hard to understand? He is as over now as he was in 1985


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Has her character ever even done anything slutty in AEW though, besides kiss Kip? Legit question.


Kip Sabian and Joey Janela had an entire feud about Kip stealing Penelope from him.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Kip Sabian and Joey Janela had an entire feud about Kip stealing Penelope from him.


You're definetly not a slut for leaving a homeless looking motherfucker for a guy like kip lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Cornette can do no wrong with some.


Scroll up like 6 responses to yours...wait make that 8


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> If it makes anyone feel better to think that, go ahead


Definetly many do check the comments lmao


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Cornette marks in their mid-40s are fuming right now


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *61 Minute mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a fat, out of shape, middle aged white guy. He's all talk he got punked by Santino. He's all talk.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You're definetly not a slut for leaving a homeless looking motherfucker for a guy like kip lol


I'm talking kayfabe lol

I guess real life Joey is a business owner [emoji23]


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tell it like it is said:


> Cornette marks in their mid-40s are fuming right now


No one in the mid 40's who watched wrestling is fuming. Most of us understand this is good for Corny like him or not.

It is beyond amazing how you guys and gals don't understand how much you are playing right into Corny's hands? I am not taking a side it's just crazy.

Corny should win every heel of the year award in 2021, as a non -wrestler.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Cornette is right. AEW is letting Miro be himself and he just comes across like a goof. This is what happens when you let someone be themselves instead of giving them a character, like he had in WWE from 2015-2016.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's a fat, out of shape, middle aged white guy. He's all talk he got punked by Santino. He's all talk.


*What? He slapped Santino in the face in public at a convention. Do you even know what getting punked means? *


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

GL said:


> No one in the mid 40's who watched wrestling is fuming. Most of us understand this is good for Corny like him or not.
> 
> It is beyond amazing how you guys and gals don't understand how much you are playing right into Corny's hands? I am not taking a side it's just crazy.
> 
> Corny should win every heel of the year award in 2021, as a non -wrestler.


Miro responding and others being pissed at Cornette, is probably what Cornette wants! But at the same time the guy needs to be told to just stfu.Absolutely correct on cornette but you cant blame it all on him. His fans gotta take the blame as well. Jim has been "working" longer than any wrestling personality just his fans think he is real and believes everything he says


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tell it like it is said:


> Miro responding and others being pissed at Cornette, is probably what Cornette wants! But at the same time the guy needs to be told to just stfu.Absolutely correct on cornette but you cant blame it all on him. His fans gotta take the blame as well. Jim has been "working" longer than any wrestling personality just his fans think he is real and believes everything he says


Wait what?

This makes less than no sense.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

GL said:


> Wait what?
> 
> This makes less than no sense.


Jim Cornette is their Donald Trump.
Just like Trump’s tweets, anytime Cornette says something disparaging about today’s wrestling, there’s almost always something from Jim’s past that’s on par to what he’s complaining about.It’s amazing what little his fans know of career.Yet they blindly follow him.There is literally no net gain from the kind of vile fanbase Cornette has _cult_ivated.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dude.....no.

This is imaginary. Old School wrestling fans are just that. Marks who like wrestling the way it was, are just that. If Cornette says things they like, they agree. If Cornette says things they don't, they disagree.

But it is okay for people to agree with Jim......

You do know Corny is a democrat lol, like raging hate Trump Democrat

There is literally no one earth who could agree with Cornette on everything.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I’m not a Miro fan at all, but it is kinda funny seeing the Jim Cornette fans (and their toxic guy) getting their feathers ruffled over his comments :lol

Anyway, I’m on neither man’s side.

Miro can get roasted here for all I care. He’s an overhyped talent anyway who shouldn’t be anywhere above midcard status.



Ger said:


> Cornette still being the biggest heel in AEW. ROFL.


It’s pretty much the epitome of go-away heat with the exception of his obsessive cult following tbh.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This is the most discussion Pip and Penelope have ever gotten. I would also guess this'll lead to a few people buying their merch to "stick it" to Cornette. Lol.

They know what they're doing tbh. Picking fights with Cornette always leads to attention. This thread already has 7 pages of discussion and 2K views ffs. Just ignore him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> Jim Cornette is their Donald Trump.
> Just like Trump’s tweets, anytime Cornette says something disparaging about today’s wrestling, there’s almost always something from Jim’s past that’s on par to what he’s complaining about.It’s amazing what little his fans know of career.Yet they blindly follow him.There is literally no net gain from the kind of vile fanbase Cornette has _cult_ivated.


That’s honestly a VERY accurate comparison here.

Cornette is just as bad as #45. 

It definitely doesn’t help that their respective followings keep encouraging their egos too.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> That’s honestly a VERY accurate comparison here.
> 
> Cornette is just as bad as #45.
> 
> It definitely doesn’t help that their respective followings keep encouraging their egos too.


Sigh....


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

GL said:


> Dude.....no.
> 
> This is imaginary. Old School wrestling fans are just that. Marks who like wrestling the way it was are just that. If Cornette says things they like, they agree. If Cornette says things they don't, they disagree.
> 
> You do know Corny is a democrat lol, like raging hate Trump Democrat


Might as well be a Trump supporter.But I feel like Jim has an even worse personality. Like he has all of the negative aspects of Trump turned up like 20 notches.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dude do you even understand what a heel does?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tell it like it is said:


> It’s pretty much the epitome of go-away heat with the exception of his obsessive cult following tbh.


What?

I mean you folks are the ones who give him power? You keep talking about him in threads, posting about him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GL said:


> What?
> 
> I mean you folks are the ones who give him power? You keep talking about him in threads, posting about him


*It's like they don't realize they keep Cornette trending more than his fans. Podcast downloads are just going to increase this week. *


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> That’s honestly a VERY accurate comparison here.
> 
> Cornette is just as bad as #45.
> 
> It definitely doesn’t help that their respective followings keep encouraging their egos too.


They defend that asshole because people love to defend shitty gatekeepers cause they make them feel like the "real" fans.Also being Sexist, Racist, and homophobic. And they don't narc on their homies.Even if they deny.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Krin said:


> View attachment 98640
> 
> 
> 
> lmaooo that he didn't comment on any of the true stuff Cornette said burying him, but jumped in all angry at Penolope being called a "slut". true definition of a white knight and just set himself up to be buried further.


Oh yea... white knight. Get a grip. I don’t see one reason why Cornette should continuously call down Penelope. She’s done great in every spotlight she’s been given. As a performer she has stepped up every time.

sorry people done like Miro or Kipp. But the defence of Ford is very very warranted. Stopwith the cheap replies.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Krin said:


> both of their responses were pathetic. but Kip more because of the "I can't wait until he dies so I can celebrate" line. Just comes off as a passive aggressive, hipster douche bag and Drake Maverick wannabe crying and being coddled by his little Twitch fanbase.
> 
> also, when Cornette called his wife a slut pretty sure he's referring to the character but the fact that they got so distraught and offended by that just makes both of them (Miro and Kip Sabian) that much more unlikable.


These responses... wow man. Get a grip.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

people wouldn't know what to do in an era of actual heat if a off handed remark about somebody's gimmick bothers them that bad.

think the the things people said about missy hyatt with the heat she had and they thought it was real. people used to carry squirt guns filled with drano and aim for thier eyes and physically attack heels.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tell it like it is said:


> They defend that asshole because people love to defend shitty gatekeepers cause they make them feel like the "real" fans.Also being Sexist, Racist, and homophobic. And they don't narc on their homies.Even if they deny.


"They" stereotype much?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 98644
> 
> 
> Penelope wrecked the old man here. RIP Cornette.


Damn.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does Miro not know that Jim Cornette offered Russo $5,000 to meet him in the parking lot with a baseball bat? No cops. He's about that life.*


cornette ran from santino..........


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 98644
> 
> 
> Penelope wrecked the old man here. RIP Cornette.


Yikes, I bet Cornette fans are in shambles now too as we speak :damn


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> cornette ran from santino..........





PushCrymeTyme said:


> cornette ran from santino..........


Bull crap


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Yikes, I bet Cornette fans are in shambles now too as we speak :damn


@DammitChrist Dude you are to smart to fall for this.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

GL said:


> Bull crap


so yelling for security to help isnt running? u cult members are brainwashed


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Oh, for sure, and it kills them everytime he exposes these outlaw jabronis.


Nah, not really since Penelope Ford totally eviscerated him with her great reply earlier. She just reminded everyone how big of a clown he really is tbh. It’s hard to take him seriously now with that burn :lol

Anyway, it’d be far more accurate to claim how more people listen to what Dave Meltzer thinks (whether they like him or not), and how he pisses off his whiny doubters/critics even though he has no intentions in doing so since the guy is just doing his job.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> so yelling for security to help isnt running? u cult members are brainwashed


I am not brain washed not a "Cult member". I literally have not liked Corny since the day he debuted, which I was watching on tv.

I just have not seen that video.

I listen to his podcast because I like old school wrestling, he makes me laugh, and talks about the territory I grew up on lots. I disagree with him more then I agree with him, but the way he triggers folks in 2021 years after he should not be relevant makes me think he is doing something right.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmaooo Jim Cornette isn't a tough guy. He's not "about that life" whatever the fuck that means. I'm willing to bet if Cornette ever encountered Vince Russo in real life he wouldn't do shit. He talks a lot.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What? He slapped Santino in the face in public at a convention. Do you even know what getting punked means? *


Am I supposed to be impressed that he slapped Santino? You act like he kicked his ass. Anyone can slap someone that doesn't make you tough or brave. He literally ran away after and went to security. Santino would end Cornettes life he's actually a trainer fighter.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cornette spitting the truth and it obviously hurts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boxingfan said:


> Miro-Cornette feud has more heat than anything wwe has going into wrestlemania


The build up is actually better than what WWE has offered us in 2020.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Corny's basement is a dungeon where Mistress Stacey is waiting with her whip.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Cornette's just a full blown gimmick these days.

Just listened to his burial of John Laurinitis' wrestling career. It was nonsense and fueled by personal animosity. It wasn't the view of an objective wrestling historian/expert, as the cultists try to pass Cornette off as, it was the view of a bitter mark.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, not really since Penelope Ford totally eviscerated him with her great reply earlier. She just reminded everyone how big of a clown he really is tbh. It’s hard to take him seriously now with that burn :lol


... I guess perception is everything. her response wasn't anywhere near as impressive as you're making it out to be. Bringing up the fact he and his wife are swingers, that's old news he's already addressed 8 months ago when the Twitter mob tried to cancel him, and for her to insult the size of his penis is just petty and a childish, typical insult. She could have gone further and said his wife was fat but all of their responses were weak. They don't have the knack for verbally burying someone like Corny does.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

It's always hilarious when these overrated "funny on Twitter" marks like Miro who was "held down" go to other places and still fucking suck. I'm not defending the WWE here they are the worst, but Rusev sucks and has always sucked and will suck more in the future. He should just stick to being a smartass on Twitter.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Lmaooo Jim Cornette isn't a tough guy. He's not "about that life" whatever the fuck that means. I'm willing to bet if Cornette ever encountered Vince Russo in real life he wouldn't do shit. He talks a lot.


Cornette has never said he was a tough guy. I mean seriously. He has literally said these guys would beat the piss out of him on his show. 

It is okay to listen to other points of view, is all I am saying


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> Cornette's just a full blown gimmick these days.
> 
> Just listened to his burial of John Laurinitis' wrestling career. It was nonsense and fueled by personal animosity. It wasn't the view of an objective wrestling historian/expert, as the cultists try to pass Cornette off as, it was the view of a bitter mark.


I don't know which particular video you're referring to but in his recent one, Cornette despite not being exactly a fan of the guy mentions he likes John Lauranitis and they spoke at a HoF event not that long ago.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, not really since Penelope Ford totally eviscerated him with her great reply earlier. She just reminded everyone how big of a clown he really is tbh. It’s hard to take him seriously now with that burn :lol
> 
> Anyway, it’d be far more accurate to claim how more people listen to what Dave Meltzer thinks (whether they like him or not), and how he pisses off his whiny doubters/critics even though he has no intentions in doing so since the guy is just doing his job.


It's impressive how wrong you are most of the time. @Krin was spot on.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> *It's impressive how wrong you are most of the time.* @Krin was spot on.


That honestly means nothing coming from you who always seems to be mistaken about everything.

No need to lie here to me.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

GL said:


> Cornette has never said he was a tough guy. I mean seriously. He has literally said these guys would beat the piss out of him on his show.
> 
> It is okay to listen to other points of view, is all I am saying


I know he hasn't but some some guy here was claiming that Cornette is "about that life". Implying he is in any shape or form tough.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Krin said:


> ... I guess perception is everything. her response wasn't anywhere near as impressive as you're making it out to be. Bringing up the fact he and his wife are swingers, that's old news he's already addressed 8 months ago when the Twitter mob tried to cancel him, and for her to insult the size of his penis is just petty and a childish, typical insult. She could have gone further and said his wife was fat but all of their responses were weak. They don't have the knack for verbally burying someone like Corny does.


to think had ford insulted jims wife by calling her fat, then she would have been ripped to shreds on social media, i find it hilarious miro threatening to beat the piss out of him and then you have kips comments on video which he's now deleted for some strange reason.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Yikes, I bet Cornette fans are in shambles now too as we speak :damn


I don't think so man, it's a pretty childish clap back. Sounds like something I'd say to someone when I was in high school.




the_hound said:


> to think had ford insulted jims wife by calling her fat, then she would have been ripped to shreds on social media, i find it hilarious miro threatening to beat the piss out of him and then you have kips comments on video which he's now deleted for some strange reason.


She's not getting ripped to shreds by SJWs for "kink shaming" him? That's surprising since those type look for any reason to get offended.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cornette wins by a landslide here.

He accurately described Kip & Penelope's TV characters - who made out on TV like teenagers for months - as slutty teenagers.

Miro then attempts social deception. He tries to argue he's standing up for all the abused teenagers of the world by calling Jim out. Actually, he's just pissed off at Cornette and scrambling to find any socially acceptable way to lash out in return.

Penelope then makes it personal by shaming Cornette and his wife's sex life in public. This is the most pathetic response of them all for two reasons:

1. She made it personal
2. She's shaming someone else's sexual preferences, and hopes the public will join in and make Cornette and his wife feel inferior for their sexual preferences. This is terrible, and hypocritical, given they were supposedly against slut shaming a moment earlier.

Jim must be sitting back and laughing hysterically right now at their stupidity in response to an obvious, light-hearted joke that accurately describes the TV characters they've presented for months.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

the_hound said:


> to think had ford insulted jims wife by calling her fat, then she would have been ripped to shreds on social media, i find it hilarious miro threatening to beat the piss out of him and then you have kips comments on video which he's now deleted for some strange reason.


lol yes I noticed his video of wishing death on Cornette is no longer there. I hope someone was able to save that clip and I hope Cornette is aware of that when responding.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> It's impressive how wrong you are most of the time. @Krin was spot on.


*I just have to laugh and keep scrolling because it's clearly desperate baiting that's not even masked as a quality response. *


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I know he hasn't but some some guy here was claiming that Cornette is "about that life". Implying he is in any shape or form tough.


he's not intimidating physically but I don't think he's a coward that would run with his tail between his legs. He's never claimed he's a fighter but he's been around a tougher environment than most of these guys and I don't think he'd be speaking so openly about them if he was afraid of them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 98644
> 
> 
> Penelope wrecked the old man here. RIP Cornette.


Hey, thanks for sharing that hilarious gem of Penelope burying him, man!

It made my night


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Cornette may be the biggest heel in AEW/the only heel in AEW.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, thanks for sharing that hilarious gem of Penelope burying him, man!
> 
> It made my night


It's really not that funny man. But what would be funny is if blue chew sued her for slander because she did just technically slander the company publicly lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> It's really not that funny man. But what would be funny is if blue chew sued her for slander because she did just technically slander the company publicly lol.


It's definitely funnier than Jim Cornette's horrible takes. That's for sure 😂 

Man, watch someone tell me that his supporters actually find what he says to be "good comedy" :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Krin said:


> he's not intimidating physically but I don't think he's a coward that would run with his tail between his legs. He's never claimed he's a fighter but he's been around a tougher environment than most of these guys and I don't think he'd be speaking so openly about them if he was afraid of them.


*You can literally look up Cornette's public criminal record and see the dozens of charges he's gotten since the 80's for beating the shit out of fans who tried to jump him. Then there's the time he ran over a promoter with a car, and took a bat to someone else's for not returning a camcorder.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You can literally look up Cornette's public criminal record and see the dozens of charges he's gotten since the 80's for beating the shit out of fans who tried to jump him. Then there's the time he ran over a promoter with a car, and took a bat to someone else's for not returning a camcorder.*


He ran over a promoter? Fuck he is psychotic....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> He ran over a promoter? Fuck he is psychotic....


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I find Kip's reaction to the "slutty girlfriend" joke pretty funny. He basically freaks out and wishes death on a man via the internet, then gets scared and retracts the comment.

Meanwhile, if you called Jim's wife a slut... he'd proudly say "thank you!"


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


Yikes. His lucky not to be incarcerated


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Miro does not want to mess with Cornette.. Corny doesn´t know how to quit.
> Also, why didn´t Pip Sabian come to the defense of his wife if they feel something incorrect was said, instead of Miro trying to do it?


Nobody cares what Jim Cucknette says


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So much stuff to unpack. So apparently jim cornette called old girl a slut multiple times and those three chose not to respond until after their biggest ppv fail of all time? Then penelope the "victim" in all this chose to slut/kink shame cornettes wife in retaliation ( before someone says it, yes she talked about cornette's tiny penis, but the implication was also that stacy's a slut). These idjits really need to take a page out of omegas book and ignore cornette, cuz every time one of these fools respond, they look really stupid doing it and they only wind up pissing off cornettes fans as opposed to cornette himself.


----------



## Yoshimitsu (Nov 22, 2019)

EmbassyForever said:


> I agree with Kip. The day Cornette dies is going to be a great day! I can't wait.


Pro wrestling fans: Wish someone death because of fake fighting but want someone in the fake fighting hall of fame who killed his family for real.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yikes. His lucky not to be incarcerated



*He got it pleaded down to reckless driving because the promoter and his goons pepper sprayed and attacked him first. *



MoxAsylum said:


> Nobody cares what Jim Cucknette says


*If nobody cared, this thread wouldn't exist and he wouldn't be a top trend on Twitter. Literally everyone on the AEW roster listens to his podcast regularly and quotes something without additional provocation from Cornette himself, so obviously his podcast is popular enough for them to rage about it publicly every week.*


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow. Turns out a lot of AEW wrestlers actually listen to Cornette. Either they somewhat agree with him or they worry about what he's saying about them? 
Why would you actively go out of your way to listen to a guy who is undoubtedly bashing you. Be interesting to see his response. 

Cornette is over the top with some of his criticism at times but sometimes he's on the money.


----------



## TheBrahmaBull11 (Apr 17, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Miro does not want to mess with Cornette.. Corny doesn´t know how to quit.
> Also, why didn´t Pip Sabian come to the defense of his wife if they feel something incorrect was said, instead of Miro trying to do it?


The Cornette-Cult on this forum lmao


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim cornette and miro?


Miro and Sabian. Cornette is a legend in my eyes. dont care if people hate him because he criticizes current wrestling. someone has to do it.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


I just listened to that for the first time. the whole story is hillarious. I wish somebody recorded that.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

I like Miro but has he actually ever gotten over on his own? I mean Rusev Day was really Aiden English that was getting him over and his heel run was mainly Lana on the mic(back when people rated her as a good manager). He has never really gotten over without someone basically giving him a way to get over. I feel like Miro knew that and took one word(which Corny didn't call Ford a slut but that she was slutty which on the show, she has been viewed as such) and ignored the fact that Corny was right about the rest of it.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Wrestlers react too much to a guy who's been irrelevant to the wrestling business for more than a decade, no?

I enjoy listening to Cornette, even though I don't agree with him a lot of the times, but if I were a wrestler, why would I get so worked up because of comments the guy makes on his podcast? It's irrelevant to my job and, especially if I'm working for AEW, we probbly don't share most of our core audiences. I say fuck him and move on.

Don't tell me that this angry reaction is only because of Penelope, it seems to come from someone who's been ready to explode from quite some time.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Cornette telling the truth shocker.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371075639873257479


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371076337109233666
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I just have to laugh and keep scrolling because it's clearly desperate baiting that's not even masked as a quality response. *


I think I'll follow your lead, mate.

Anyway, who says Corny is irrelevant? Biggest thread currently. 10 pages in less than a day.

AEWs biggest, and only, heel, folks! So many of these cosplay clowns trying to get a rub off of ol' Corny because they can't get over for themselves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> I think I'll follow your lead, mate.
> 
> Anyway, who says Corny is irrelevant? Biggest thread currently. 10 pages in less than a day.
> 
> AEWs biggest, and only, heel, folks! So many of these cosplay clowns trying to get a rub off of ol' Corny because they can't get over for themselves.


*There's no world where "Who cares about Cornette?" is a legitimate response now. They can't even feign ignorance since it's clear that the whole roster listens to his rants.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Schwartzxz said:


> I just listened to that for the first time. the whole story is hillarious. I wish somebody recorded that.


*That was about two decades before camera phones existed, lol. People didn't just carry camcorders around in the 80's 😂.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There's no world where "Who cares about Cornette?" is a legitimate response now. They can't even feign ignorance since it's clear that the whole roster listens to his rants.*


You're right, and it's hilarious.

Jim Cornette isn't even trying and he's got the majority of AEW (from Tony to the roster to the fans) eating out of the palm of his hands.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Krin said:


> he's not intimidating physically but I don't think he's a coward that would run with his tail between his legs. He's never claimed he's a fighter but he's been around a tougher environment than most of these guys and I don't think he'd be speaking so openly about them if he was afraid of them.


He also has several criminal charges for assault, destruction of property, reckless driving (He legit tried to kill a man by hitting him with his car). Cornette has serious anger management issues.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Krin said:


> lol yes I noticed his video of wishing death on Cornette is no longer there. I hope someone was able to save that clip and I hope Cornette is aware of that when responding.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> Nobody cares what Jim Cucknette says


the 10 pages thread here says otherwise, but nice try with the really creative name for him.. Like we´ve never seen that one before


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> I think I'll follow your lead, mate.
> 
> Anyway, who says Corny is irrelevant? Biggest thread currently. 10 pages in less than a day.
> 
> AEWs biggest, and only, heel, folks! So many of these cosplay clowns trying to get a rub off of ol' Corny because they can't get over for themselves.


You missed mjfs segment last week he is a true heel


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That was about two decades before camera phones existed, lol. People didn't just carry camcorders around in the 80's 😂.*


well some people did. Dairy Queen happened around the same time and one of the guys had a camcorder or whatever with them to film it.
EDIT: didnt that happen in the 90s?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, this shit keeps continuing on Twitter. I can't stop looking. Now Cornette says he will reply on Tuesday about this. And i'm sure there will be a follow up from Miro/Kip


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Honestly those two didn't do Miro any favours, they basically got dragged into the dirt with Corny and lost any sort of moral high ground they may have had.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

khan will most likely try and copystrike it and say something along the lines "caricature is infringing our copyrights"


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

Cornette has responded some with Twitter and continues to blast mainly Miro and Ford. Her association with Jelly Nutella is mentioned. 
It seems Miro has now been renamed "Bluto" moving forwards on the podcasts. 

Cornette says he is saving the full lashing on all 3 for his podcast. So it has actually given more ears to the podcast so I'm sure Miro will get some credit for that. 

This is going to be one of those back and forth spats where someone is going to screw up and my gut tells me it won't be Cornette.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ford sex shaming, kip wishing death and miro want to beat him up
jc sure knows how to trigger the unstable people.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the_hound said:


>


So by Kips own admission. Jim’s podcast is something he worries about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Schwartzxz said:


> well some people did. Dairy Queen happened around the same time and one of the guys had a camcorder or whatever with them to film it.
> EDIT: didnt that happen in the 90s?


*That kind of technology didn't advance much in the late 80's/early 90's, so it still wasn't normal for someone to be on standby with a recording device just in case fuckery ensued like it is today.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You missed mjfs segment last week he is a true heel


Well, until he starts singing and dancing again!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

At least we can all agree that Penelope Ford is pretty hot.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I would like to see Jim Cornette in AEW. This would be a good feud.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> I would like to see Jim Cornette in AEW. This would be a good feud.


They already asked.. He said no.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> They already asked.. He said no.


Yep on one of his podcasts he basically said nope...not going to be involved in that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

the_hount said:


> ford sex shaming, kip wishing death and miro want to beat him up
> jc sure knows how to trigger the unstable people.


And what about people like Jim who say awful things about people they don't know UNprovoked, like calling Penelope a slut?

I swear, some of the 'Cult of Cornette' followers would defend him if he praised Hitler. He's not a nice guy. He makes some very good points, but he's a trash human being who is consumed by bitterness for some reason, even though he's approaching retirement age and has no reason to be this angry.

It's also interesting how some of the things he seemingly hates wrestling are things his Smoky Mountain Wrestling promotion had, like goofy gimmicks (The Mummy, The Wolfman, money on a pole matches, loser eats dog food match, tennis racket tag match including HIM) and hardcore stips (including barbed wire and scaffold). Almost like he's playing a role to make money or something.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

This might be the best thing that's happened to Miro since coming to AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> Well, until he starts singing and dancing again!


His away from jericho i doubt there's any danger of that. I think you need to let it go lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> His away from jericho i doubt there's any danger of that. I think you need to let it go lol


His feud with Moxley also had silly raw like bullshit.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

3venflow said:


> And what about people like Jim who say awful things about people they don't know UNprovoked, like calling Penelope a slut?
> 
> I swear, some of the 'Cult of Cornette' followers would defend him if he praised Hitler. He's not a nice guy. He makes some very good points, but he's a trash human being who is consumed by bitterness for some reason, even though he's approaching retirement age and has no reason to be this angry.
> 
> It's also interesting how some of the things he seemingly hates wrestling are things his Smoky Mountain Wrestling promotion had, like goofy gimmicks (The Mummy, The Wolfman, money on a pole matches, loser eats dog food match, tennis racket tag match including HIM) and hardcore stips (including barbed wire and scaffold). Almost like he's playing a role to make money or something.


He didn't call her a slut. He said she (or her character) was slutty.

"Miro was paired with a f***ing kid that looks like he’s in middle school and his slutty girlfriend to have a feud with a guy that sticks his hands in his pockets and another guy who looks like he cuts his hair with a pencil sharpener."

A slut is someone who has many casual sexual partners. Slutty is to act or dress in a promiscuous or provocative manner. I think that is a big difference.


----------



## Finner (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm hoping they actually make the drive up to Cornette's house for a fight. Loser has to fuck the other guys wife.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Finner said:


> I'm hoping they actually make the drive up to Cornette's house for a fight. Loser has to fuck the other guys wife.


*Cornette would take a dive to fuck Lana then 🤷*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371094750682611712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371081707466674181


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> His away from jericho i doubt there's any danger of that. I think you need to let it go lol


What @La Parka said.

He's a bit of a goof himself. Corny's AEWs only legitimate heel.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> And what about people like Jim who say awful things about people they don't know UNprovoked, like calling Penelope a slut?
> 
> I swear, some of the 'Cult of Cornette' followers would defend him if he praised Hitler. He's not a nice guy. He makes some very good points, but he's a trash human being who is consumed by bitterness for some reason, even though he's approaching retirement age and has no reason to be this angry.
> 
> It's also interesting how some of the things he seemingly hates wrestling are things his Smoky Mountain Wrestling promotion had, like goofy gimmicks (The Mummy, The Wolfman, money on a pole matches, loser eats dog food match, tennis racket tag match including HIM) and hardcore stips (including barbed wire and scaffold). Almost like he's playing a role to make money or something.


As I said before:

He donates to charities, helps local wildlife, sticks up for minorities.

Criticises shitty wrestling.

Burn in hell!


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Anyway, I’m on neither man’s side.


This is not about being on "somebody`s" side. Miro obviously made a fault, doesn`t matter you like Cornette or not.
Btw, we both know you hate Cornette, cause he hits some of your favs, like _Johnny same face_. 



DammitChrist said:


> It’s pretty much the epitome of go-away heat with the exception of his obsessive cult following tbh.


No, it is not go away heat. Dream on.  Things changed a lot for Cornette since 2 years ago and he did a lot to shot himself out of relevancy, but it came different. Regarding all the topics and discussions regarding Corny on the AEW part of this board, Corny is obvisously a big factor for AEW, for AEW fans and for the AEW wrestlers and some AEW staff. For WWE he is not really relevant. For example I just checked the first two pages on NXT section and Cornette is in no topic-title there, although he talks about NXT every week. In RAW or SD he is not even existing most of the time. But in AEW he got his own sticky thread and additionally people here still talk a lot about Cornette or start threads. Since the start of AEW, Jim Cornette is absolutly relevant for AEW and got a lot of heat. Just check what the people wrote here and in past threads and that goes since 1.5 years. And he is not even working there.

*AEW people made Cornette relevant themself and now it is to late to row back.* They have to live with the creature they created. Maybe that answers some people`s question, why WWE never cared about Dave & Co. They avoided making outside people relevant. Some people were pissed about that, but if you look at Cornette and AEW, maybe that strategy is understandable. If AEW would now start a policy, that their staff and wrestlers should not react on Cornette, then Corny would suddenly be a martyr.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice post, @Ger , but one minor correction: Jim and Brian don't watch NXT anymore. Haven't for a few weeks now.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at people saying Jim Cornette is irrelevant, he's more over and has way more heat than anyone on AEWs roster. He's got Miro challenging him to a fight and Kip hoping he'd die. He obviously hit a nerve with those two, probably because deep down they know he's right and that they're both a joke.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371094750682611712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371081707466674181


LOL at Cornette calling Miro a great value brand Ryback. That's going to trigger him to no end.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't believe this is causing such a fuss lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sometimes the best reaction is no reaction but i guess for some it's not in their system.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ger said:


> This is not about being on "somebody`s" side. Miro obviously made a fault, doesn`t matter you like Cornette or not.
> Btw, we both know you hate Cornette, cause he hits some of your favs, like _Johnny same face_.
> 
> 
> ...


You just wasted your time. I'm not reading your mediocre, incomprehensible walls of text. I don't even get why you keep doing that. It's never a good read anyway "  "


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Well prior to this morning, Jim didnt call Penelope a slut. No longer true anymore  and you likely just got more eyes on his Tuesday podcast. Way to handle that so-called issue guys 

Here's the real question, will those three break the fourth wall on Wednesday show now that corny has been shown to be so unrepentant


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

GL said:


> I think there's a 5% chance that in 10 years we will all have this moment when this all comes out as a work.
> 
> I mean Jim's got so much heat he's getting actual people looking forward to him dying. He's getting like 1970's heat.....doing his job better than 95% of the heels in the ring.


The 1998 NWA faction led by Jim Cornette was a failure, as it had little cache with WWE’s casual audience.

A 2021 traditional wrestling heel faction led by Jim Cornette would be huge in AEW. He could be the Mr McMahon of the company.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> You just wasted your time. I'm not reading your mediocre, incomprehensible walls of text. I don't even get why you keep doing that. It's never a good read anyway "  "


I give everybody another chance, because I am a fair person. It is up to you, what you make out of it. If you think other people should not waste their time on answering your stuff .... well .... that says a lot about you and the stuff you post. 

Edit: btw ... you answered on my posting and vice versa is not allowed? Interesting ideas you have, my young friend.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Seafort said:


> The 1998 NWA faction led by Jim Cornette was a failure, as it had little cache with WWE’s casual audience.


*That was Russo's idea and it wasn't designed to succeed, but to say "See, no one wants to see this old timey shit."*


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That was Russo's idea and it wasn't designed to succeed, but to say "See, no one wants to see this old timey shit."*


I don't think that it ever could have succeeded, absent direct involvement with WCW.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ger said:


> I give everybody another chance, because I am a fair person. It is up to you, what you make out of it. If you think other people should not waste their time on answering your stuff .... well .... that says a lot about you and the stuff you post.
> 
> Edit: btw ... you answered on my posting and vice versa is not allowed? Interesting ideas you have, my young friend.


He could have agreed to disagree with you, not take things to a personal level.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 98644
> 
> 
> Penelope wrecked the old man here. RIP Cornette.


🔥🔥🔥 BURN 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

what a dumpster fire


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That was Russo's idea and it wasn't designed to succeed, but to say "See, no one wants to see this old timey shit."*


yeah seem to recall at time time it was to try and get barry over since he was feuding with bradshaw so jc came up with an idea of bring in some nwa talent, of course russo got a hold of it and turned the idea into shit when jj was coming into the company after jc's rants.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Entertaining, funny, shocking, divisive, hyping, and getting others over. 

Jim is the only guy around still doing pro wrestling. And he's out of the business!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370914449725517825


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Cucksev vs Cucknette: *SIMP*hony of the White Knight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely more heat than any actual current wrestling angle. Miro has been the most disappointing debut in AEW yet given what he should have been and he is taking it out on Cornette instead of realizing his entire run has been garbage.

Bottom line is no one is going to remember Kip and if Miro is not careful he could go that way too. Jim has given Miro plenty of free advice and he would be smart to listen to someone who knows how to be a heel.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cornette can be EXTREMELY annoying at times.... but it’s absolutely insane the way people/wrestlers respond his criticism; especially when it often times makes sense.

As an aside - you know wrestling is in a weird place when I can listen to a cornette podcast and agree with 80+% of the things he says, then turn around and listen to a Russo podcast and agree with 80+% of the things he says. What’s even weirder is that it’s the wrestlers that seem to care the most about these opinions, which makes them look like huge marks whose opinions are worthless.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

yeah cornboy is a bit cringe but lets be honest, he isn't wrong is he? Miro is absolute trash and he is the only young, prime WWE star that company has signed!


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

wrasslin_casual said:


> yeah cornboy is a bit cringe but lets be honest, he isn't wrong is he? Miro is absolute trash and he is the only young, prime WWE star that company has signed!


Mox and FTR ? 

Miro needs to get out of the sand pit with Cornette. From his pov no good will come from arguing with a professional troll the business washed its hands of years ago. I wish more wrestlers would look at Nakamura's twitter to see how to behave on the plaform, just use it for promotion, a few personal pictures, a few retweets and don't engage with the pond life on there.

And anyone who thinks Jimbo isn't a troll, just listen to his latest comments on Ethan Page. So weird. 🤣


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> Mox and FTR ?
> 
> Miro needs to get out of the sand pit with Cornette. From his pov no good will come from arguing with a professional troll the business washed its hands of years ago. I wish more wrestlers would look at Nakamura's twitter to see how to behave on the plaform, just use it for promotion, a few personal pictures, a few retweets and don't engage with the pond life on there.
> 
> And anyone who thinks Jimbo isn't a troll, just listen to his latest comments on Ethan Page. So weird. 🤣


he likes to troll certain people (mostly on the AEW roster) but I don't consider him an outright troll. A troll implies everything someone does is an act and done for a shock factor reaction or to cause trouble. He's being himself and being honest and lots of people agree with his view points. Also, how do you figure the business "washed their hands clean of" ?when people like FTR still highly respect him as well as some other wrestlers and AEW would honestly probably benefit from hiring Cornette as an on screen character.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371094750682611712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371081707466674181


Holy fuck, the janela comment ends this whole thing. Aew nerds acting liking he's the bad guy for calling out cringy sjw geek shit need to accept that their saviours Kenny Olivier and The young cucks aren't the be and en all of pro wrestling.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

AthleticGirth said:


> Mox and FTR ?
> 
> Miro needs to get out of the sand pit with Cornette. From his pov no good will come from arguing with a professional troll the business washed its hands of years ago. I wish more wrestlers would look at Nakamura's twitter to see how to behave on the plaform, just use it for promotion, a few personal pictures, a few retweets and don't engage with the pond life on there.
> 
> And anyone who thinks Jimbo isn't a troll, just listen to his latest comments on Ethan Page. So weird. 🤣


Just out of curiosity what would that make Bryan Alvarez? Bryan's so over the top sometimes Corny comes across as calm and rational. And while Corny exaggerates to make his point, Bryan flat out lies.

Corny is over the top and out of touch, I'm not sure if I would call him a troll, its been obvious for decades now he likes a certain type of wrestling, and well, modern wrestling certainly isn't it. To me a troll would be more on the level of Skip Bayless, and I think Bryan's the closest thing we have to that in wrestling.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> Cucksev vs Cucknette: *SIMP*hony of the White Knight.


That's probably the best way to describe their beef :lol



Ger said:


> I give everybody another chance, because I am a fair person. It is up to you, what you make out of it. *If you think other people should not waste their time on answering your stuff .... well .... that says a lot about you and the stuff you post. *
> 
> Edit: btw ... you answered on my posting and vice versa is not allowed? Interesting ideas you have, my young friend.


No, I was specifically talking about YOU, and nobody else here; which is why I stated that reading YOUR walls of text would've been a huge waste of time.

You continuously get yourself involved in hundreds of arguments, and you pretty much find a way to misinterpret the majority of all those posts due to your poor reading comprehension skills. You've been doing this consistently on here since 2018, so EXCUSE ME if my patience with you is wearing even thinner.

Seriously, where did I even say that "other people shouldn't waste their time answering to me?"

I wasn't talking to anybody else there except for *you.*

I just stated that you wasted YOUR time writing that long paragraph because I knew you were going to ramble on with your poor grammar here. I'm not even surprised that a few folks seemed to agree with your unintelligible post since they also misinterpreted the context of my previous post to you.

Honestly, I'd be MUCH more forgiving here if you didn't write so many long posts (arguing) with such poor reading comprehension.

Anyway, you're defending a toxic hack at the end of the day, dude.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cornette truly gives no fucks what anyone says and I think it’s funny. He survived Lesnar wanting to kill him and lived to tell the story. He may have been a little bitch cowering behind his desk and pulling a gun on him, but he still survived.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> No, I was specifically talking about YOU, and nobody else here; which is why I stated that reading YOUR walls of text would've been a huge waste of time.
> 
> You continuously get yourself involved in hundreds of arguments, and you pretty much find a way to misinterpret the majority of all those posts due to your poor reading comprehension skills. You've been doing this consistently on here since 2018, so EXCUSE ME if my patience with you is wearing even thinner.
> 
> ...


Warning for third people: this tends to be a bit offtopic now, but if mods don`t help me, I have to defend myself. 

(1) You blame me for "walls of text", but then you do it yourself. The difference: yours is totally offtopic and creates toxic threads.
(2) You tend to blame many different people on WF for writing "walls of texts" again and again. Then you do (1) every time. This is not twitter btw.
(3) There was no posting in this thread I misinterpreted, don`t worry. 
(4) Sorry, that english is just my fourth language, but that does not give you the right to abuse it every time, when you are out of arguments and want to cop out. Also I don`t have the impression, that people seriously struggle understanding my postings. Especially not this one:


Ger said:


> Cornette still being the biggest heel in AEW. ROFL.


Not that complicated, eh? 
(5) I can defend what I want. See (9).
(6) Btw: Whom did I defend here? It is not like the above quote or " Miro did a bad move" was an exclusive opinion of mine. Stop putting your strange interpretations into other people`s mouth. When we are just talking about your actions: also please stop calling other people "WWE apologists" or "WWE puppets" - you newest creation against a third person - all the time. It is obivous, that you just ran out of arguments in 99% of the cases.
(7) Now you even try to tell other people, how they (have to) understand my postings. Jeez. See (9).
(8) I "forgave" you so far as well, but meanwhile you exhausted my tolerance. I am aware of your passive-aggressive behaviour meanwhile.
(9) You treat me and a few others, like WF would be *your forum or you would be a king* here. I highly doubt other users will overlook that on the long run, just because you put a "like" on every second random posting.
(10) About the quality of the content of your postings I better won`t start. I am still not sure how old you are, therefore I stay nice.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Just out of curiosity what would that make Bryan Alvarez? Bryan's so over the top sometimes Corny comes across as calm and rational. And while Corny exaggerates to make his point, Bryan flat out lies.
> 
> Corny is over the top and out of touch, I'm not sure if I would call him a troll, its been obvious for decades now he likes a certain type of wrestling, and well, modern wrestling certainly isn't it. To me a troll would be more on the level of Skip Bayless, and I think Bryan's the closest thing we have to that in wrestling.


I honestly haven't listened enough to Alvarez over the years to have an opinion of him either way. Like his buddy Meltzer and Cornette he seems polarising - which is what you need to turn a big profit it seems in the podcasting scene.

I bash Cornette, but I am a fan who watched his WWF run, have listened to him from year dot and traveled half the country in 2013 to see his show - which was thoroughly enjoyable. Like all the best gimmicks Cornette''s is based in reality, he has a fixed view of what wrestling should be and he argues his case, that was fine for years - but the nastiness has been turned up to 11 now. Punching down towards Kip and Penelope should be beneath him and I have no idea what his threats towards Ethan Page were about. These are working wrestlers not millionaire household names. 

To say he hates Russo and Trump so much, the tone and style of his show has a hell of a lot of their characteristics now.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

who's penelope fucking that she knows about blue chews?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Can you both @DammitChrist & @Ger take this personal attacks and shit out of this thread. Plus solve this shit in private. No one wants to hear it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371090306175627270


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

JerryMark said:


> who's penelope fucking that she knows about blue chews?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Krin said:


> View attachment 98640
> 
> 
> 
> lmaooo that he didn't comment on any of the true stuff Cornette said burying him, but jumped in all angry at Penolope being called a "slut". true definition of a white knight and just set himself up to be buried further.


Like the cuck angle with Lashley already didn't bury him.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Question has he ever responded to the comments and jokes his wife gets?


I think he bitched about Meltzer saying something about her several months ago just before he joined AEW.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I listened to thing and he repeatedly called her "Penelope Pit Stop" which was obviously a joke about her being promiscuous.


Maybe he meant she should be working at a gas station. (pumping gas)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the44boz said:


> I think he bitched about Meltzer saying something about her several months ago just before he joined AEW.


Okay thanks. I was about to say how does he defend somebody else's wife before his lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@DammitChrist @Ger Explain what the fucks going on?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @DammitChrist @Ger Explain what the fucks going on?


isn’t there a Cornette thread for all of.... this?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> @DammitChrist @Ger Explain what the fucks going on?


I can tell you: I made the "fault" to counter his argument, which was pretty easy in that case btw. 
DammitChrist turned heel - or maybe just exposed his real personality? - and he thought, that he can talk to me like that. My dad used to say in such sitiuations: "So kannst Du mit Deinen Kumpeln reden, aber nicht mit mir."


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ger said:


> I can tell you: I made the "fault" to counter his argument, which was pretty easy in that case btw.
> DammitChrist turned heel - or maybe just exposed his real personality? - and he thought, that he can talk to me like that. My dad used to say in such sitiuations: "So kannst Du mit Deinen Kumpeln reden, aber nicht mit mir."


So basically he just started picking on you for the way you structure your sentences and the fact English isn't your first language all because you countered his argument?

@LifeInCattleClass yeah but I caught on to it too late. By the time the penny dropped it had like 4 pages but it won't happen again lol


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Lmao.

No matter what Miro says about Cornette.. Cornette is fucking spot on with his criticisms of Miro in AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> So basically he just started picking on you for the way you structure your sentences and the fact English isn't your first language all because you countered his argument?
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass yeah but I caught on to it too late. By the time the penny dropped it had like 4 pages but it won't happen again lol


This isn't a typical Cornette reviews thread though, this is an AEW talent going out their way to talk about Cornette. That deserves it's on thread.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> This isn't a typical Cornette reviews thread though, this is an AEW talent going out their way to talk about Cornette. That deserves it's on thread.


Good point


----------



## Belly2belly (Dec 23, 2020)

EmbassyForever said:


> I agree with Kip. The day Cornette dies is going to be a great day! I can't wait.


You've got to be a proper low life scumbag wishing someone would die you've never met, especially wrestling.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> So basically he just started picking on you for the way you structure your sentences and the fact English isn't your first language all because you countered his argument?
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass yeah but I caught on to it too late. By the time the penny dropped it had like 4 pages but it won't happen again lol


That is basically how it started and me with a learning disability, knows how hard it is to structure your sentences at first. It took me my whole child/teen life to learn how to do it properly. Also Ger told many people before that English is not his first language since he got on the site. 

Just agree to disagree with people. It is not that hard to do on this site.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> That is basically how it started and me with a learning disability, knows how hard it is to structure your sentences at first. It took me my whole child/teen life to learn how to do it properly. Also Ger told many people before that English is not his first language since he got on the site.
> 
> Just agree to disagree with people. It is not that hard to do on this site.


Ah thanks. DC is getting a week off for that. He needs to calm down a tad


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

big words from Miro
too bad he didn't drive to Vince McMahon's house when he made Lana look like a whore on national TV


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

About Miro..... I remember people, including myself saying how WWE was holding him down...then boom...once unleashed he has been a mostly forgotten character with a gimmick that is less fearful than what he had originally as Rusev and his storyline has been awful thus far in AEW.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371094750682611712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371081707466674181



Cornette is insufferable. Now he's using the "I didn't say it, i only heard it said" method of insulting. GTFO


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

"Great Value Brand Ryback" LOL completely on point. This is the most Miro has mattered in ages.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> About Miro..... I remember people, including myself saying how WWE was holding him down...then boom...once unleashed he has been a mostly forgotten character with a gimmick that is less fearful than what he had originally as Rusev and his storyline has been awful thus far in AEW.


Vince McMahon must be an accurate and quick judge of character.

A lot of “mystery“ pushes and non-pushes in WWE seem to be based on Vince’s private interactions with the real people behind the scenes.

Someone like Glen Jacobs for example received multiple gimmicks and a monster debut push as Kane for a reason. He’s clearly an intelligent, articulate, reliable guy who succeeded outside of WWE as well.

But if you don’t have the tools, like Rusev, he’ll notice.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

the44boz said:


> Like the cuck angle with Lashley already didn't bury him.


If the cuck angle buried Miro then why did AEW pay big money for him? Burial means hurting his value immensely...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I am beyond disappointed in Miro. Maybe it's the AEW booking? I mean the guy has something, in my mind. But so did Paul Burchill, Ken Kennedy, and Damien Sandow.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RomeoBlues said:


> If the cuck angle buried Miro then why did AEW pay big money for him? Burial means hurting his value immensely...


They paid big money to bring him in wearing a pink mickey mouse t-shirt and feud over video games and be involved in a wedding angle with the garbage crew. It is almost like they have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> They paid big money to bring him in wearing a pink mickey mouse t-shirt and feud over video games and be involved in a wedding angle with the garbage crew. It is almost like they have no idea what they are doing.


Booker of the year


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miro to smash a cardboard copy of cornette with a tennis racket?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Jim Cornette the has been manager invokes a 14 page thread on WF IN 2021. Yeah he's doing something "wrong".


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

Oh my. So Rusev/Miro is a whiney social justice guy. Wouldn't have thought that about him or Braun Strowman who was crying before, but what can you do?

I've really enjoyed some of the stuff Rusev has done in his career, but he doesn't seem like a big deal in AEW and just feels like another guy. I've gotta agree with Cornette for the most part here.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Miro what a fucking moron. Making threats to a guy who pulled a gun on Brock F-ing Lesnar.
> 
> Miro buried himself by joining AEW and showing how talentless he is. At least WWE booked him right in his early years.


This is the story I thought of too. If Miro went to Cornette’s house, I’m not sure Corny is going to fight him fairly, nor should he. Miro would likely end up on the wrong side of a bullet or baseball bat. Not fucking smart, because now he’s put himself out there and Cornette is going to EVISCERATE him.

Also, I don’t want to hear about someone being a “nice guy” when they literally say they can’t wait for someone they’ve never met to die. Yep, Cornette’s the one that takes wrestling too seriously. Fucking cretins.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

What’s with all these AEW geeks not being able to insult anyone? Hur-hur, 40 people listen to your podcast and you live in a basement. That’s such a fucking and obviously bullshit insult to throw out there. It’s not clever, it’s not witty. I know a lot of people in wrestling are fucking idiots, but Miro, Kip and Penelope are just embarrassing themselves.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> They paid big money to bring him in wearing a pink mickey mouse t-shirt and feud over video games and be involved in a wedding angle with the garbage crew. It is almost like they have no idea what they are doing.


To be fair he had a clothes snafu and stupidily borrowed from a friend. Tony didn't make him do that


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

the_hound said:


> ford sex shaming, kip wishing death and miro want to beat him up
> jc sure knows how to trigger the unstable people.


See if I was TK, I would be telling them to ignore him and shut the fuck up. 

It just makes them look so amateur and the fact that this came from them twisting Cornettes words as to what he actually said. 

If this was in England, those 3 would have police/cops around there right now and they would already be getting panned by the media. 

Sponsors (if AEW actually has any) will be giving TK and ear full right now.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> What’s with all these AEW geeks not being able to insult anyone? Hur-hur, 40 people listen to your podcast and you live in a basement. That’s such a fucking and obviously bullshit insult to throw out there. It’s not clever, it’s not witty. I know a lot of people in wrestling are fucking idiots, but Miro, Kip and Penelope are just embarrassing themselves.


this is a proof that AEW fanboys and AEW wrestlers share the same mentality
i lost count of how many times i saw the weak "basement" insult from fanboys 

and the "nobody listens to him" insult is even more laughable
in the last 30 days, Cornette's youtube channel alone had close to 10 million views
almost a third of what AEW's main youtube channel got in the last month 😁


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep on one of his podcasts he basically said nope...not going to be involved in that.


No he said he was approached in the early days to be a Booker and then found out the Bucks would basically be his boss, so he said hell no.

Russo also approached TK and said you've got problems with pacing and storytelling. I will help you out free of charge, I don't even need to be in the same building, we can do it through video chat. If things improve then you can hire me as an expert. Bucks shot the idea down. 

Bischoff was also approached, Bucks said hell no. 

JR has tried to give them advice a million times, then he gets frustrated and rants on his podcasts and they respond with don't shit on your own door step. 

They want this to be their little playground and don't want anyone to get in their way because they're scared that someone will come in and rip them to shreds and all their mates will be out of a job.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> Vince McMahon must be an accurate and quick judge of character.
> 
> A lot of “mystery“ pushes and non-pushes in WWE seem to be based on Vince’s private interactions with the real people behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


I hate how true this post is.

Clearly Vince do something right when he cut Rusev off last year.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW has proven Vince McMahon right about a lot.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Caught this late but man Miro has all the talent in the World but he is so damn dumb and that explains a lot of things. That is all he took from what Cornette said? Instead of taking his points and either agreeing with him or not, all he thought about was being mad that Penelope was called a slut? The point Jim was making is that Miro is too good to be involved in shit like this. But it's clear that Miro's dumbness has reached insane levels and now that I go back, remember he kept defending the whole "Anna is cheating" angle back in the day and insulting fans. So really it's him that is dumb enough to choose being involved into everything AEW has put him through so far. The guy is insanely talented but there's nothing behind the ears.

Not to mention that Cornette has always liked Penelope in his reviews of Dynamite and what he actually said was that it looked like "Miro was partnered with a kid and his slutty girlfriend", he doesn't say pointblank that she was a slut. But people in AEW react like children cause they are run by a child. They basically make Cornette right by their actions.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> Miro to smash a cardboard copy of cornette with a tennis racket?


They will probably do something like that, but it will go over the vast majority of people's heads. 

A bit like Russo in WCW making smark comments to cater for the 10 people on the Internet at the time and no one knew WTF he was on about.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Wood said:


> AEW has proven Vince McMahon right about a lot.


Surely not, "he should just retire, he's so out of touch"


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the_flock said:


> Surely not, "he should just retire, he's so out of touch"


He is? A defective clock is still right twice a day. There's a reason 65 is the retirement age. 

@The Wood I've heard aew haters refer to aew fans as basement dwellers so don't you dare try to say that cornette haters are the only ones who throw it around haha. I'm pretty sure @Two Sheds video of the fans at the infamous marko joey show were referred to as basement dwelling virgin's in that thread too


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> Booker of the year


In recent years I've seen expressions that were once foreign to me like "Safe space" and "Echo Chamber" but it has never represented more than Meltzer and the Wrestling Observer boys ever since AEW started. They live in their own World and seem to be completely oblivious by what is going on outside and how wrong they are. They repeat each other the same things and think they are right, patting themselves on the back. Completely out of touch with the rest of the Universe. That they named TK Best Booker is the ultimate example of that. Remember they praised the Inner Circle attack even though back in the day they crapped on TNA for doing the same thing with Fourtune.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I like how wrestling community makes something out of nothing to create entertainment for themselves when the wrestling shows are cold and there's nothing to talk about. 

_Popcorns_


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> He is? A defective clock is still right twice a day. There's a reason 65 is the retirement age.


Most countries around the world have already announced they're increasing retirement age to 67/68 over the next 5 years. A few countries have already implemented this. 

Just because that is the state retirement age for when you can claim pensions from the government, doesn't mean you have to retire then. 

I know people still working in their 70s.

Our joiner who works with us is 74 and he still has all his faculties and runs around like he's in his 30s. I know someone in their 80s who has the brain age of someone in their 30s and you wouldn't believe how old they are. Their body might be battered, but their brain isn't. 

Vince is ripped to shreds and has a body the vast majority of people would be envious of. The guy is a machine. It's often been said that if he stops working it will probably kill him. As long as his mind and his brain is still functioning well, what does his age matter. He also has a number of trusted advisors. 

Not being funny but he has been proven right on a lot of guys he has released.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the_flock said:


> Most countries around the world have already announced they're increasing retirement age to 67/68 over the next 5 years. A few countries have already implemented this.
> 
> Just because that is the state retirement age for when you can claim pensions from the government, doesn't mean you have to retire then.
> 
> ...


Learn something new everyday but you can't sit here and tell me everyday decision his made since say 2010 has been an indication his not slowed down mentally. That's literally akin to thinking everything Tony has ever booked is also brilliant.

Also given the amount of sleep he probably misses out on due to his insane schedule and the amount of roids his on its physically impossible for him to be operating at max brain function


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Cornette is not only a mark, but he's the worst KIND of mark. He's a mark for himself.

His podcast, his comments, his awful character work when he's allowed on a product ... only ever serve to get himself over. I'd love to see Miro visit him in his basement and snap a few vertebrae with the ol' "Game Over". First time that _I_ would "mark out" over anything Cornette related in decades.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> AEW has proven Vince McMahon right about a lot.





the_flock said:


> Surely not, "he should just retire, he's so out of touch"


let's not forget that Vince McMahon is the reason why we have to deal with Geeks like Tony Khan today
all the stupid shit we see today, started with Vince McMahon.

bad comedy
weddings
Girls singing in a wrestling show
illogical Booking
stupid characters
banning everything that has anything to do with pro wrestling, even the word itself
and so many more

Geeky Tony Khan wants to be the next Vince McMahon
but the problem is he's copying all the stupid shit that Vince McMahon did


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> Cornette is not only a mark, but he's the worst KIND of mark. He's a mark for himself.
> 
> His podcast, his comments, his awful character work when he's allowed on a product ... only ever serve to get himself over. I'd love to see Miro visit him in his basement and snap a few vertebrae with the ol' "Game Over". First time that _I_ would "mark out" over anything Cornette related in decades.


Cornette is one of the unsung heroes of wrestling over the past 20 years. He saved ROH, and possibly, by extension, independent wrestling. You don’t have to like the guy, but of all the criticisms to give, him being “selfish” is really quite the ironic one, especially considering the people he targets are only trying to get themselves over in the moment, with no regard as to how that torches future opportunities for others.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Cornette is one of the unsung heroes of wrestling over the past 20 years. He saved ROH, and possibly, by extension, independent wrestling. You don’t have to like the guy, but of all the criticisms to give, him being “selfish” is really quite the ironic one, especially considering the people he targets are only trying to get themselves over in the moment, with no regard as to how that torches future opportunities for others.


His past work, I can totally agree with you on.

But these days, it seems to me that he only ever opens his mouth in order to make his silly "Cornette" comments and keep his own gimmick alive. The crap he talks about styles of wrestling that he just doesn't like absolutely infuriates me. He is a huge piece of encouragement for all the "fans" out there that bang on about "flippy shit" and how all the styles that they PERSONALLY don't like should be completely abolished forever.

I just don't think he brings anything positive at all to the industry today.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> So basically he just started picking on you for the way you structure your sentences and the fact English isn't your first language all because you countered his argument?
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass yeah but I caught on to it too late. By the time the penny dropped it had like 4 pages but it won't happen again lol


Only you have the power to merge threads good buddy


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

greasykid1 said:


> His past work, I can totally agree with you on.
> 
> But these days, it seems to me that he only ever opens his mouth in order to make his silly "Cornette" comments and keep his own gimmick alive. The crap he talks about styles of wrestling that he just doesn't like absolutely infuriates me. He is a huge piece of encouragement for all the "fans" out there that bang on about "flippy shit" and how all the styles that they PERSONALLY don't like should be completely abolished forever.
> 
> I just don't think he brings anything positive at all to the industry today.


Just by existing he is a positive force. It at least prevents the zombies to think AEW is perfect. There's a hole in the echo chamber. (an asshole? lol )


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Only you have the power to merge threads good buddy


Blame miro. He mentioned Jim outside of his podcasts. It becomes podcast related this Thursday for Jim's drive through because miro made him angry


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Blame miro. He mentioned Jim outside of his podcasts. It becomes podcast related this Thursday for Jim's drive through because miro made him angry


How dare he?? (Insert Ryback meme here)


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Miro/Rusev actually looked better in a storyline where he was a cuck that got beat up regular by his wife's new man. That's how bad he is in AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> To be fair he had a clothes snafu and stupidily borrowed from a friend. Tony didn't make him do that


Tony allowed him to go out on his product dressed like that. Imagine someone showing up and telling Vince they were going to just wear whatever. The buck stops with Tony.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Krin said:


> ... I guess perception is everything. her response wasn't anywhere near as impressive as you're making it out to be. Bringing up the fact he and his wife are swingers, that's old news he's already addressed 8 months ago when the Twitter mob tried to cancel him, and for her to insult the size of his penis is just petty and a childish, typical insult. She could have gone further and said his wife was fat but all of their responses were weak. They don't have the knack for verbally burying someone like Corny does.


Her response was perfect, burned that old rascist pretty good. 

Wait, they're just "swingers" now? I thought Corny was accused of blackmailing wrestlers to bang his whale of a wife while he jerked off in the corner? That's not exactly 'swinging'


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Her response was perfect, burned that old rascist pretty good.
> 
> Wait, they're just "swingers" now? I thought Corny was accused of blackmailing wrestlers to bang his whale of a wife while he jerked off in the corner? That's not exactly 'swinging'


Those allegations were not only determined to be untrue, but that much could be deciphered from the allegations themselves. For example, one guy flat-out said that he got a push despite no sexual contact being made, all the while accusing the Cornettes of that stuff. That’s incongruent.

Jim and Stacy are just open swingers. Which, by the way, doesn’t mean you have problems pleasing each other. Plenty of people open their bedroom to others because they legitimately enjoy it. But I guess we’re still kink-shaming in 2021.

Very immature and dated comeback. She might as well have just said he was probably gay and that 1989 called and said they want their relevant guy back.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Those allegations were not only determined to be untrue, but that much could be deciphered from the allegations themselves. For example, one guy flat-out said that he got a push despite no sexual contact being made, all the while accusing the Cornettes of that stuff. That’s incongruent.
> 
> Jim and Stacy are just open swingers. Which, by the way, doesn’t mean you have problems pleasing each other. Plenty of people open their bedroom to others because they legitimately enjoy it. But I guess we’re still kink-shaming in 2021.
> 
> Very immature and dated comeback. She might as well have just said he was probably gay and that 1989 called and said they want their relevant guy back.


Well if it's truely just swinging then I don't mind. My wife had a "bi-curious phase" so we experimented a few times, years ago. Never knew there was a term "kink shaming," but I totally understand that


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Well if it's truely just swinging then I don't mind. My wife had a "bi-curious phase" so we experimented a few times, years ago. Never knew there was a term "kink shaming," but I totally understand that


Good for you guys. I hope you discovered what each other really wants.

Yeah, it’s just a term used to criticise the idea of mocking someone just because of the way they’re sexually wired. I guess Jim regularly shames Penelope in her choice of men, but she’s lost the moral high ground now, if you ever considered her to have it in the first place.

Kind of like her husband. You can’t tell me “Jim Cornette is the angry one” and then a death wish comes out of the other person Yikes.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> AEW has proven Vince McMahon right about a lot.


This is very true, and has been brought upon by AEW.

When you define yourself as an anti-WWE brand, with your top mainstream face (Cody) directly sending a war cry to HHH in their debut PPV, then you can’t complain if some of your mistakes ultimately unintentionally reinforce what Vince does.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> I guess Jim regularly shames Penelope in her choice of men, but she’s lost the moral high ground now, if you ever considered her to have it in the first place.


I disagree Jim’s shaming of Penelope’s choice of men ever gave her any moral high ground.

The reason is the shame is socially acceptable because the variable is status.

Unless there’s such thing as “status shaming“ (which would open a whole other can of worms), then there’s nothing inherently unfair about Jim mocking her for choosing to sleep at the bottom of the hierarchy.

This is very different to mocking someone for the way they’re naturally sexually wired, which is not a choice. Penelope made a choice to sleep with Nutella, and that choice simply reflects her position in society.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Cornette's trash, and is clearly politically and ethically illiterate, but so were the guests on Jerry Springer, and that entertained me for years.

Keep it up, hillbilly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Cornette's trash, and is clearly politically and ethically illiterate, but so were the guests on Jerry Springer, and that entertained me for years.
> 
> Keep it up, hillbilly.


That is just a sentence, not an argument. It contains no actual data.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> That is just a sentence, not an argument. It contains no actual data.


It's not meant to be an argument. It's meant to be an opinion. And it is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's not meant to be an argument. It's meant to be an opinion. And it is.


It still does not say anything. You do not even define the ways you believe he is "politically and ethically illiterate." You can disagree with Jim on politics all you want (and I do a decent amount too) but it is obvious he is pretty up to speed with what is going on in the world politically.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> His past work, I can totally agree with you on.
> 
> But these days, it seems to me that he only ever opens his mouth in order to make his silly "Cornette" comments and keep his own gimmick alive. The crap he talks about styles of wrestling that he just doesn't like absolutely infuriates me. He is a huge piece of encouragement for all the "fans" out there that bang on about "flippy shit" and how all the styles that they PERSONALLY don't like should be completely abolished forever.
> 
> I just don't think he brings anything positive at all to the industry today.


I haven’t been listening to Jim for long, but my interpretation of his anger towards certain “styles” is not based on personal preference. It’s genuinely him trying to save a dying art form.

Here’s the basic theme I keep noticing:

1. If you grew up on wrestling, you probably have a high tolerance for phoniness.

2. If you didn’t grow up on wrestling, you probably have a lower tolerance for phoniness.

3. People don’t get into wrestling if it looks too phoney. Therefore, it’s mostly just pre-existing wrestling fans who can get into today’s phoney-looking product.

4. If this continues, wrestling will continue to shrink in popularity and possibly die out.

I think his basic test is the reaction of a non-fan to the work. Realistic, believable work sucks people in, and phoniness turns people away.

I think Vince Russo actually shared similar fundamental beliefs about the problem of phoniness. However, he had a different solution to the problem of non-fans reacting with “this looks stupid”.

Russo’s solution was to embrace the phoniness, while pulling back the curtain to show viewers the backstage politics behind the worked matches, almost like a reality show of the puppeteers pulling the strings. You’d see a Paul Heyman manipulating an Eric Bischoff so Paul’s guy goes over Eric’s guy. You’d see wrestlers talking to powerful backstage figures to form alliances to gain political power. Then you’d see the match and try to predict who was going over. The phoniness is sold as acceptable, with the intrigue in the character motivations, like a low rent Game of Thrones. You’re _not_ supposed to buy wrestling as a sport with wrestlers you cheer because they win wrestling matches with believable work. In other words, the product isn’t trying to make you believe the wrestling is real.

Russo‘s reality show method took wrestling to 10m viewers a week. But Jim hated it because he thinks it‘s an unsustainable solution that will eventually lead to the death of wrestling, so Jim wants Russo to die (as he does). But anyway, that’s just my view.

All roads do point to one thing: Jim Cornette will fight to the death to save wrestling when he believes it’s being destroyed by outsiders.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

RomeoBlues said:


> If the cuck angle buried Miro then why did AEW pay big money for him? Burial means hurting his value immensely...


AEW will pay big money to any former WWE talent weather their good or not. Have you not been paying attention to AEW since their debut.


----------



## AEW Hater (Mar 16, 2021)

Miro is an awful wrestler

If it wasn’t for WWE creating Rusev this guy would be a nobody

He clearly sucks


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> I haven’t been listening to Jim for long, but my interpretation of his anger towards certain “styles” is not based on personal preference. It’s genuinely him trying to save a dying art form.
> 
> Here’s the basic theme I keep noticing:
> 
> ...


Cornette is in no position to influence the wrestling industry. At this point, he's half way between a laughing stock and a pariah - given his firing from his last job in an actual wrestling company for what was deemed to be a racist remark on commentary. I know, his apologists will jump on the "that was NOT racist" argument, or the "he SAID something raist, but that doesn't make him racist" line, but that's pretty much irrelevant at this point. He was fired for racist comments. Fact.

So Cornette now just uses Shock-Jock methodology to try and generate some interest in his content.

He's a professional troll. He constantly whines on about AEW, but continues to watch because his idiotic and offensive comments about it keep his listeners happy. The thing is, his listeners don't realize that he's making shit up just to play to their existing prejudices. I don't have any real problem with that. He has a brand and a following. Stick to what keeps them tuning in. But I think you'd have to be YEARS into drinking his kind of kool-aid to think his comments about Penelope Ford didn't need some reaction.

Fair enough, attack the product, attack the characters, attack the styles and the gimmicks. But outright referring to a performer as slutty is a bit much. It should also be noted that this time he's got the response because it's become a regular thing for him to be throwing insults at Ford, and her friends are pretty sick of it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> Cornette is in no position to influence the wrestling industry. At this point, he's half way between a laughing stock and a pariah - given his firing from his last job in an actual wrestling company for what was deemed to be a racist remark on commentary. I know, his apologists will jump on the "that was NOT racist" argument, or the "he SAID something raist, but that doesn't make him racist" line, but that's pretty much irrelevant at this point. He was fired for racist comments. Fact.
> 
> So Cornette now just uses Shock-Jock methodology to try and generate some interest in his content.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, this is a warped take if I ever saw one.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, this is a warped take if I ever saw one.


Which part? 
He is certainly either a laughing stock or pariah for most. Sure, he has his fan base, but mostly because he shares their mentality of constantly shitting all over a product that they already know they dislike.

People do tune in so they can hear the Shock-Jock style "Cornette-isms" and sweary rants.

And Ford has publicly stated that Cornette regularly refers to her as a slut, and it's clear that Miro responded because it's just time to tell him that's not cool. Like I say, this is not an attack on the character. Her character is not slutty. She's been with Kip pretty much since joining AEW. She's not a character that's slept around. She doesn't DRESS "slutty" - unless the point he's making is that ALL women in wrestling dress like sluts. But if that's the case, why is he singling Ford out?

I don't really have that much of a problem with Cornette. I just find it weird that people will stick up for him, given his history of problematic behaviour.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine Miro debuting with The Rock in the ring and wearing that pink Mickey Mouse shirt.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370845031427346432


imagine a grown ass man calling you a roody poo in 2021


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Opened Facebook and saw Charlie Haas going off on Miro 🤣*


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Miro needs to lose the Eminem hair, even tho we all know what it’s covering up.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Opened Facebook and saw Charlie Haas going off on Miro 🤣*
> View attachment 98711


Yes, Charlie! You love to see it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Cornette is in no position to influence the wrestling industry. At this point, he's half way between a laughing stock and a pariah - given his firing from his last job in an actual wrestling company for what was deemed to be a racist remark on commentary. I know, his apologists will jump on the "that was NOT racist" argument, or the "he SAID something raist, but that doesn't make him racist" line, but that's pretty much irrelevant at this point. He was fired for racist comments. Fact.
> 
> So Cornette now just uses Shock-Jock methodology to try and generate some interest in his content.
> 
> ...


The funny part about all of this is most hardcore fans didn't feel this way until they found out he also didn't think the things they like, such as The Elite and Japanese wrestling. When he was shitting on WWE, HHH, and Russo for years on end he was the man and an old timer who got it. Only recently with his disapproval of AEW has he become out of touch.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Charlie Haas with the fired up comeback!



greasykid1 said:


> Which part?
> He is certainly either a laughing stock or pariah for most. Sure, he has his fan base, but mostly because he shares their mentality of constantly shitting all over a product that they already know they dislike.
> 
> People do tune in so they can hear the Shock-Jock style "Cornette-isms" and sweary rants.
> ...


Some people might like hearing Cornette swear. This is as accurate as saying that people watch AEW because they like the shock jock comedy of Kenny Omega. Most people are listening to Cornette because he makes amazing points.

He wasn’t fired from the NWA. He walked away when they asked him to apologise for a bad joke he stood by and they put on the air. The joke wasn’t racist. You’d have a better stake at that if it were about _African-Americans_, but it wasn’t. It was about starving people in Africa. Poor taste? Yes, absolutely. Bad aim. What’s racist is thinking all black people have the same culture around fried chicken. Just stop.

I don’t give a fuck what Penelope Ford has said in the past. Honestly, I don’t respect anybody who would have a consensual relationship with obvious trash like Joey Janela. I’ve made allusions to it, but I think the guy is scum. I have my reasons for this. I think they are going to come out more and more and I think that him wishing death on fans is only the tip of the iceberg. I’ll focus on what Cornette actually says, thanks.

Penelope Ford has played a “slut” on television. She came in with Janela then left with Kip. Isn’t her whole gimmick that she left the Bad Boy for Superbad?

Yep, Miro is a great dude for threatening people. All this death-wishing and kink-shaming. Nothing problematic there! They’re just great people doing great people things.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> The funny part about all of this is most hardcore fans didn't feel this way until they found out he also didn't think the things they like, such as The Elite and Japanese wrestling. When he was shitting on WWE, HHH, and Russo for years on end he was the man and an old timer who got it. Only recently with his disapproval of AEW has he become out of touch.


I’d say it started with ROH. He didn’t want to push uncontracted talent, or guys that cost too much money to do spots that were going to get them in the outs with sponsors, because he was charged with saving the company. Which he did. But it means cutting The Bucks, Joey Ryan and not using El Generico in main events. A few talent, namely Kevin Steen, did shoot interviews where they (pretty badly, in my opinion), explained their side to thinking that Cornette was just a cranky old man. Set him off against the internet.

Then guys like The Bucks made it their gimmick. And they helped perpetuate the “Out of touch” myth.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I’d say it started with ROH. He didn’t want to push uncontracted talent, or guys that cost too much money to do spots that were going to get them in the outs with sponsors, because he was charged with saving the company. Which he did. But it means cutting The Bucks, Joey Ryan and not using El Generico in main events. A few talent, namely Kevin Steen, did shoot interviews where they (pretty badly, in my opinion), explained their side to thinking that Cornette was just a cranky old man. Set him off against the internet.
> 
> Then guys like The Bucks made it their gimmick. And they helped perpetuate the “Out of touch” myth.


I didn't learn about the ROH stuff until AEW before hand I just knew folk loved the fact he'd give it to the WWE, HHH, and Russo and he apparently had great fast food stories lol. The most negative things said was he had an anger issue. Him being outdated wasn't the prevalent feeling. It was more balanced in the "he's pretty spot on when he gets into psychology of matches and could help WWE out a lot"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I didn't learn about the ROH stuff until AEW before hand I just knew folk loved the fact he'd give it to the WWE, HHH, and Russo and he apparently had great fast food stories lol. The most negative things said was he had an anger issue. Him being outdated wasn't the prevalent feeling. It was more balanced in the "he's pretty spot on when he gets into psychology of matches and could help WWE out a lot"


Yeah, this should be pointed out more. When he was criticizing the cartoony, intelligence insulting, garbage level stuff WWE had been doing, he was the hero of the internet. But once he started applying the same logic to the beloved sacred cows, suddenly he was out of touch. It is not like Jim changed his positions or thought process at all either.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I didn't learn about the ROH stuff until AEW before hand I just knew folk loved the fact he'd give it to the WWE, HHH, and Russo and he apparently had great fast food stories lol. The most negative things said was he had an anger issue. Him being outdated wasn't the prevalent feeling. It was more balanced in the "he's pretty spot on when he gets into psychology of matches and could help WWE out a lot"


I can't speak for others but for me personally I hadn't watched wrestling in years before AEW and so knew nothing of his opinions or podcast about WWE or otherwise. So he was irrelevant to me until I kept seeing segments of his show posted here. No idea if I'm in the minority when it comes to AEW fans though. 

I can honestly say I wouldn't listen to it even if he was only shitting on WWE. I'd rather just move on from something I dislike rather than put my energy into actively disliking it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, this should be pointed out more. When he was criticizing the cartoony, intelligence insulting, garbage level stuff WWE had been doing, he was the hero of the internet. But once he started applying the same logic to the beloved sacred cows, suddenly he was out of touch. It is not like Jim changed his positions or thought process at all either.


Yeah it's a classic case of it's all good until the jokes on you


Pentagon Senior said:


> I can't speak for others but for me personally I hadn't watched wrestling in years before AEW and so knew nothing of his opinions or podcast about WWE or otherwise. So he was irrelevant to me until I kept seeing segments of his show posted here. No idea if I'm in the minority when it comes to AEW fans though.
> 
> I can honestly say I wouldn't listen to it even if he was only shitting on WWE. I'd rather just move on from something I dislike rather than put my energy into actively disliking it.


I definitely get that, I'm more in line with you on the confusion on why people confuse stuff they don't like. But years of asking in the WWE section or asking folk why they listen to the radio I think it's just folk can't help themselves.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I definitely get that, I'm more in line with you on the confusion on why people confuse stuff they don't like. But years of asking in the WWE section or asking folk why they listen to the radio I think it's just folk can't help themselves.


I guess you're right, ha. I've hovered a few times in the WWE section just to read what's going on. Been half tempted to comment myself - but just about managed to stop myself as I'd have little constructive to say lol.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> Like I have consistently said, Cornette is a master storyteller and wrestling historian, but as a human being he is a miserable, hateful grump. As for his takes on wrestling, his opinions are simply just that. No more or no less worthy than anyone else’s.


That's a good take on Jim.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll just say that his booking/management of ROH left much to be desired.
The Clone Wars were the dying gasp of that promotion



The Wood said:


> Cornette is one of the unsung heroes of wrestling over the past 20 years. He saved ROH, and possibly, by extension, independent wrestling. You don’t have to like the guy, but of all the criticisms to give, him being “selfish” is really quite the ironic one, especially considering the people he targets are only trying to get themselves over in the moment, with no regard as to how that torches future opportunities for others.


If you're talking about the Sinclair deal thats a huge overreaction. ROH hasn't created a true star in so long and by the time ROH got a that TV deal promotions like PWG have already supplanted as the premier indy promotion with the ROH champ himself Kevin Steen getting and doing better work there than in ROH.
ROH has been for the last 7 years a place where dudes can go get a paycheck and disappear from the consciousness of the average american wrestling fan and to facilitate NJPW in america. It's essentially a zombie promotion.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Thomazbr said:


> I'll just say that his booking/management of ROH left much to be desired.
> The Clone Wars were the dying gasp of that promotion


This is why he hates the young bucks and others so much. Bearing grudges and refusing to admit to his own mistakes when in the same position.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Cornette being some great wrestling mind is a myth.

Smokey Mountain Wrestling? Sucked.
His stint as a booker in WWE? Sucked.
His stint as a booker in TNA? Sucked.
His stint as a booker in ROH? Sucked.

He was a solid midcard manager and comedy act in the '80s. Every single thing he's done in wrestling, post-'80s, has sucked. Every single attempt at showing off his great wrestling mind has resulted in failure.

His "career" now consists of being a shock jock hero to a small cult of special needs individuals, who donate enough of their SSI checks to his Patreon each month to keep his lights on and his fat wife fed.

What a loser.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Cornette being some great wrestling mind is a myth.
> 
> Smokey Mountain Wrestling? Sucked.
> His stint as a booker in WWE? Sucked.
> ...


All your opinion.. So hardly a myth.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Fuck that cornette come back was brutal. I'd be very surprised if its the last we hear of it! I noticed he skirted round penelopes tweet. Kudos to her for having the balls to say it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Cornette being some great wrestling mind is a myth.
> 
> Smokey Mountain Wrestling? Sucked.
> His stint as a booker in WWE? Sucked.
> ...


Russo avatar confirmed.

Even those who disagree with his opinions on the stuff presented as wrestling today credit him as being a great wrestling mind and historian. Most people rate him as one of the best managers of all time. His podcast is free. You do not have to pay anything to listen to it. Sad that you have to attack his wife personally because you disagree with him on wrestling stuff.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Fuck that cornette come back was brutal. I'd be very surprised if its the last we hear of it! I noticed he skirted round penelopes tweet. Kudos to her for having the balls to say it.


And we know everyone in AEW will be listening to his response too. Still the biggest heel in AEW.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I can now for sure see a parody sketch on Dynamite coming up with Marko Stunt or Luther coming out dressed as cornette and taking a licking from Miro. There will be some come back on the show. You heard it here first.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Fuck that cornette come back was brutal. I'd be very surprised if its the last we hear of it! I noticed he skirted round penelopes tweet. Kudos to her for having the balls to say it.


He actually explained why he skirted round as you put it. Cornette is a public person, just as Penelope, Kip and Miro. Stacey is not.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> He actually explained why he skirted round as you put it. Cornette is a public person, just as Penelope, Kip and Miro. Stacey is not.


So it's OK to slander other people's character but not mention some of the despicable things he has been accused of? If you can't take it back don't give it out. And he skirted round it so as to save face on the accusation and avoid discussing it. Several people over the years have made the same claims on him as with the ones he makes about joey Ryan.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Fuck that cornette come back was brutal. I'd be very surprised if its the last we hear of it! I noticed he skirted round penelopes tweet. Kudos to her for having the balls to say it.


No he did not he called her a cum dumpster, and target practice,porcupine ford and really made it personal with kip Sabine and basically called miro a bitch.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

qntntgood said:


> No he did not he called her a cum dumpster, and target practice,porcupine ford and really made it personal with kip Sabine and basically called miro a bitch.


He quoted all the other tweets apart from hers. Clearly has something to hide or too embarrassed to address it. Funny when then shoe is on the other foot. Bully's always display these tendencies can give it but not take to back.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man this thread is a shitshow. All I have to say is that Jim Cornette is an extremely mean and angry person and that he should be willing to take the heat when he gets clapped back on. He 100% deserves it, he's not a cool person even in the least no matter how much people may enjoy his rants. To those defending Cornette, please see both sides of the coin.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> So it's OK to slander other people's character but not mention some of the despicable things he has been accused of? If you can't take it back don't give it out. And he skirted round it so as to save face on the accusation and avoid discussing it. Several people over the years have made the same claims on him as with the ones he makes about joey Ryan.


It´s okay to go after a public figure, and a wrestling _character _which is what Cornette did. Did you even listen to the podcast? A lot of the people charging in to defend Miro, Kip or Penelope never even heard what the start of it all was. I gave you a valid reason for why he skipped the parts of what Penelope said about his wife, but let´s ignore that, because it doesn´t fit the narrative.
And what does the accusations against him has to do with this discussion? For the record, they were all dismissed, unlike the ones against Ryan. If you need to drag other things into this, it means your´re losing and doesn´t have a good reply.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Man this thread is a shitshow. All I have to say is that Jim Cornette is an extremely mean and angry person and that he should be willing to take the heat when he gets clapped back on. He 100% deserves it, he's not a cool person even in the least no matter how much people may enjoy his rants. To those defending Cornette, please see both sides of the coin.


This is basically what happened:

1. Cornette called out Miro, Kip, and Penelope for being horrible and in a horrible angle that even most of the super defenders hate. He said Kip's character came out looking like a middle schooler with Penelope as his slutty girlfriend.
2. Kip said he cannot wait for Cornette to die (a lot of heat for criticizing a wrestling angle). Miro threatened him with bodily harm (or sexual assault as Jim points out). Penelope attacks him personally and his wife who is not a public figure.
3. Cornette responds in the way Cornette is always going to respond to idiots.

So who came across worse here? Cornette who called their angle and characters garbage, or the three of them who want him to die in real life?

And as far as taking heat, Cornette is laughing about this all the way to the bank. He had grandmothers try to stab him in the 80's. I think he can take these three.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Penelope's Box swung wide open and Cornette jumped in with both feet while giving Stacey a piggy-back ride. Wonder if Miro heard what was said about him...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> This is basically what happened:
> 
> 1. Cornette called out Miro, Kip, and Penelope for being horrible and in a horrible angle that even most of the super defenders hate. He said Kip's character came out looking like a middle schooler with Penelope as his slutty girlfriend.
> 2. Kip said he cannot wait for Cornette to die (a lot of heat for criticizing a wrestling angle). Miro threatened him with bodily harm (or sexual assault as Jim points out). Penelope attacks him personally and his wife who is not a public figure.
> ...


Thanks for the recap. That's pretty heavy though angle or not. You can't call someone's GF as looking slutty, especially as a public figure who has followers, and especially when he has a history of attacking people angle or not. Penelope dresses essentially the same every week so why is she a slut now? Most everyone knows that Cornette is vile with his words so when he comes out and says things like this, it's easier to attack him in the way Miro & Penelope did. They took it personally because Cornette comes off as attacking on a personal level. Miro threatening bodily harm was also wrong, no need for that. Both sides come off as childish. Cornette can say that he's only attacking the angle all he wants but everyone who listens to Cornette knows deep down that he truly believes the words that he says. I would bet money that he actually thinks of Penelope as some slut. And Miro going all brute is also out of pocket. It's not even his GF why wasn't he going beast mode when Lana was getting ripped apart?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Penelope's Box swung wide open and Cornette jumped in with both feet while giving Stacey a piggy-back ride. Wonder if Miro heard what was said about him...


*They could have played the Ether track through at least 30 of these 50 minutes. Cornette killed them both.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Thanks for the recap. That's pretty heavy though angle or not. You can't call someone's GF as looking slutty, especially as a public figure who has followers, and especially when he has a history of attacking people angle or not. Penelope dresses essentially the same every week so why is she a slut now? Most everyone knows that Cornette is vile with his words so when he comes out and says things like this, it's easier to attack him in the way Miro & Penelope did. They took it personally because Cornette comes off as attacking on a personal level. Miro threatening bodily harm was also wrong, no need for that. Both sides come off as childish. Cornette can say that he's only attacking the angle all he wants but everyone who listens to Cornette knows deep down that he truly believes the words that he says. I would bet money that he actually thinks of Penelope as some slut. And Miro going all brute is also out of pocket. It's not even his GF why wasn't he going beast mode when Lana was getting ripped apart?


Well, she willingly slept with Jelly so she already has zero standards. That is real life though. As a character she and Kip would always come out and randomly make out, like a middle school couple looking for attention. Did people get upset when they said Sunny or Sable dressed and acted slutty? That was their characters. And as Jim pointed out today (paraphrasing) "It's not like she came out for her wedding dressed like Laura Ingalls Wilder." Dressing slutty does not make you a slut now does it? No one is going to argue she does not dress in a sexual nature.

He truly believes the stuff they are doing is helping to ruin the business he has spent his whole life in, yes. But other than today, he has not really made it personal other than calling Miro an idiot for actually thinking this is a good angle or saying Kip looks like a middle schooler (which he does). And yeah, Lana was being put through a table every week and was certainly acting slutty for awhile there as a character while he was still there, no? And we all know if Cornette DID take it personally he would let everyone know. It is not like he holds back on that stuff. None of his rant on them today sounded angry. He was laughing at how dumb they are more than anything.

And you definitely can call someone's girlfriend as dressing and acting slutty, ESPECIALLY a public figure. I would argue if someone said that about someone who was not a public figure, it would be a ton worse.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They could have played the Ether track through at least 30 of these 50 minutes. Cornette killed them both.*


They stood no chance. Cornette is a wrestling genius and, above all else, smart. These three are clowns.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

So Jelly was jamming Penelope in real life? Wonder how much jelly was needed for Jelly get his jam jammed in the preserves of Penelope's Pit Stop?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> So *Jelly was jamming Penelope in real life*? Wonder how much jelly was needed for Jelly get his jam jammed in the preserves of Penelope's Pit Stop?


He’s supposedly now dating NXT’s Brandi Lauren.

If I were single, I’d be curious what he’s got, personality-wise? I don’t know about him personally so no hate.

Though listening to the audio, Brian Last went the most far he has with inferences to Don Callis’ behaviour in Impact.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, she willingly slept with Jelly so she already has zero standards. That is real life though. As a character she and Kip would always come out and randomly make out, like a middle school couple looking for attention. Did people get upset when they said Sunny or Sable dressed and acted slutty? That was their characters. And as Jim pointed out today (paraphrasing) "It's not like she came out for her wedding dressed like Laura Ingalls Wilder." Dressing slutty does not make you a slut now does it? No one is going to argue she does not dress in a sexual nature.
> 
> He truly believes the stuff they are doing is helping to ruin the business he has spent his whole life in, yes. But other than today, he has not really made it personal other than calling Miro an idiot for actually thinking this is a good angle or saying Kip looks like a middle schooler (which he does). And yeah, Lana was being put through a table every week and was certainly acting slutty for awhile there as a character while he was still there, no? And we all know if Cornette DID take it personally he would let everyone know. It is not like he holds back on that stuff. None of his rant on them today sounded angry. He was laughing at how dumb they are more than anything.
> 
> And you definitely can call someone's girlfriend as dressing and acting slutty, ESPECIALLY a public figure. I would argue if someone said that about someone who was not a public figure, it would be a ton worse.


When I said public figure I meant Cornette. As a public figure he called her a slut and now it seems to be spreading like wildfire. Most are not going to look into it to the point that they realize that Cornette of all people is solely talking about a wrestling angle. I don't listen to Cornette but if he didn't come off as personal in this instance then yes Kip and Miro are over-reacting heavily. I did use to listen to some of Cornette's stuff in the past though and the guy really does spit a lot of poison that comes off as personal so I'm not surprised it has escalated to this point. Women are hyper-sensitive to this kind of stuff even if the criticism is said for a kayfabe angle so I'm not really surprised at Penelope's response, but Miro went ham when he didn't do anything close to it when Lana was being ripped on Twitter, so yeah its weird all around. 



Londonlaw said:


> He’s supposedly now dating NXT’s Brandi Lauren. Different look and build, mind you.
> 
> If I were single, I’d be curious what he’s got, personality-wise? I don’t know about him personally so no hate.


Brandi Lauren too? Like damn how is Janela pulling all of these baddies? It has to be IRL personality, girls love funny guys and Janela may excel in that dept.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I've never seen one guy manhandle three other grown adults using only the power of his voice but here we are with Jim Cornette unleashing a 50 minute Hit 'Em Up.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Fuck Cornette and everybody who's sucking his balls

Thank you.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> When I said public figure I meant Cornette. As a public figure he called her a slut and now it seems to be spreading like wildfire. Most are not going to look into it to the point that they realize that Cornette of all people is solely talking about a wrestling angle. I don't listen to Cornette but if he didn't come off as personal in this instance then yes Kip and Miro are over-reacting heavily. I did use to listen to some of Cornette's stuff in the past though and the guy really does spit a lot of poison that comes off as personal so I'm not surprised it has escalated to this point. Women are hyper-sensitive to this kind of stuff even if the criticism is said for a kayfabe angle so I'm not really surprised at Penelope's response, but Miro went ham when he didn't do anything close to it when Lana was being ripped on Twitter, so yeah its weird all around.


If "Most are not going to look into it to the point that they realize that Cornette of all people is solely talking about a wrestling angle" and "Women are hyper-sensitive to this kind of stuff even if the criticism is said for a kayfabe angle" (seems like a bad generalization to me though), that seems like a problem on their end, not his.

Like I said, it is VERY obvious when it is personal with Jim. How many hours of audio do we have of him saying exactly what he wants to do to Russo? So this was relatively nothing for him to call Kip a middle school looking guy with a slutty girlfriend. Plus everything he said about the actual angle was correct too. Miro is part of a bottom tier garbage angle and he is taking it out against the guy pointing out how bad it is the loudest. That is all this is. He thinks it will score points with the AEW fanbase and it might, but even most of them hate this garbage angle.

This all honestly feels like Miro, Kip, and Penelope are all marks getting worked by a great heel manager which is pretty much what this is. The best wrestling characters are their own personalities turned up to 11 and we know Jim averages about 103 on that scale. None of them have the skillset to really be able to joust with Cornette either so I do not see this helping them except with the people who actually want to see an arcade game lumberjack "match."


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Now it make sense when i see who's fanboying over cornbitch on this forum...i understand now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> If "Most are not going to look into it to the point that they realize that Cornette of all people is solely talking about a wrestling angle" and "Women are hyper-sensitive to this kind of stuff even if the criticism is said for a kayfabe angle" (seems like a bad generalization to me though), that seems like a problem on their end, not his.
> 
> Like I said, it is VERY obvious when it is personal with Jim. How many hours of audio do we have of him saying exactly what he wants to do to Russo? So this was relatively nothing for him to call Kip a middle school looking guy with a slutty girlfriend. Plus everything he said about the actual angle was correct too. Miro is part of a bottom tier garbage angle and he is taking it out against the guy pointing out how bad it is the loudest. That is all this is. He thinks it will score points with the AEW fanbase and it might, but even most of them hate this garbage angle.
> 
> This all honestly feels like Miro, Kip, and Penelope are all marks getting worked by a great heel manager which is pretty much what this is. The best wrestling characters are their own personalities turned up to 11 and we know Jim averages about 103 on that scale. None of them have the skillset to really be able to joust with Cornette either so I do not see this helping them except with the people who actually want to see an arcade game lumberjack "match."


It's relatively nothing for him to say "middle school looking guy with a slutty girlfriend", but others like Kip interpret it differently, especially when he just got married to said "slut". They took it as personal whether it was or not and responded in that manner. It's not really my place or anyone's to tell them how they should interpret what Cornette says. Like I said I'm not really agreeing with either side, the angle has definitely been trash, and that's coming from someone who likes 97% of AEW, but we can't just give Cornette a pass either given the nature of his podcast.

There's a reason people come for Cornette the way they do. He attracts negativity because he himself is a mean, negative person. Like you said he's loud AF. Miro may very well be going off because he thinks the angle is better than it is and can't handle Cornette's criticism, but this is also coming from Miro, someone who may think that Cornette thinks of himself as right 100% of the time. The guy rarely has any positive things to say about anything or anyone and people will write him off as an angry person who attacks people for a living, whether their character or angle subjectively sucks or not. Even the best of AEW has done has been shit on by Jim. What should people like Kip and Penelope think of him as a person? Then you end up with situations like this where one guy is wishing death on another for something as simple as a wrestling angle.

That doesn't just happen overnight it takes some time to build up that kind of hatred. I always like to see the perspective of each party involved, and to me it looks like this is just Cornette's history of negativity making Kip/Penelope/Miro overly freak out to an extent that isn't needed. And on Cornette's side, as you said he may not have said it in a personal manner, but if he looked at himself in the mirror he would easily understand why he is being attacked by a girl like Penelope who comes off as the nicest girl of all time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> It's relatively nothing for him to say "middle school looking guy with a slutty girlfriend", but others like Kip interpret it differently, especially when he just got married to said "slut". They took it as personal whether it was or not and responded in that manner. It's not really my place or anyone's to tell them how they should interpret what Cornette says. Like I said I'm not really agreeing with either side, the angle has definitely been trash, and that's coming from someone who likes 97% of AEW, but we can't just give Cornette a pass either given the nature of his podcast.
> 
> There's a reason people come for Cornette the way they do. He attracts negativity because he himself is a mean, negative person. Like you said he's loud AF. Miro may very well be going off because he thinks the angle is better than it is and can't handle Cornette's criticism, but this is also coming from Miro, someone who may think that Cornette thinks of himself as right 100% of the time. The guy rarely has any positive things to say about anything or anyone and people will write him off as an angry person who attacks people for a living, whether their character or angle subjectively sucks or not. Even the best of AEW has done has been shit on by Jim. What should people like Kip and Penelope think of him as a person? Then you end up with situations like this where one guy is wishing death on another for something as simple as a wrestling angle.
> 
> That doesn't just happen overnight it takes some time to build up that kind of hatred. I always like to see the perspective of each party involved, and to me it looks like this is just Cornette's history of negativity making Kip/Penelope/Miro overly freak out to an extent that isn't needed. And on Cornette's side, as you said he may not have said it in a personal manner, but if he looked at himself in the mirror he would easily understand why he is being attacked by a girl like Penelope who comes off as the nicest girl of all time.


Trish Stratus dressed and acted slutty for years on TV. All that time she was in a long term relationship. People used to chant it at Stephanie McMahon all the time at the encouragement of people like Chris Jericho. Stephanie in real life is not Stephanie on TV. Neither was Trish. Would ANYONE make the mistake to think that someone chanting "slut" at Stephanie McMahon that they meant she was indeed a slut in real life? As Jim easily pointed out today, he does not know these people in real life. Penelope chooses to present herself that way on TV. If they took it as personal, that seems to be their issue. As Jim also said, maybe it struck a nerve for a reason. That seems to be her personal issue. Also as Jim said (paraphrasing again) "If you thought I was calling her a slut, does that mean I was calling Kip an actual middle schooler?" That really simplifies it.

I very much understand the reason why people come at Cornette the way they do. He pulls no punches but he also has the consistency unlike so many others who change their tune for a buck. Cornette even said Miro looked impressive and was able to get over in the WWE, but he clearly has no idea what he is doing when left up to his own devices. I do not think anyone could really say otherwise.

I think the bottom line is Cornette really gets under a lot of people's skin in AEW because deep down they know he makes a lot of good points even if they disagree with a lot of them. And it is OBVIOUS that everyone in the company listens to every word Jim says.

Cornette said that they came at him with such escalated vile hatred that it gave him goosebumps like he was back in the 80's. He said "You do realize you are talking to the guy who used to frame his death threats right?" So if anything it probably just excited him that he got to cut some more heel promos on these guys. Penelope may be the nicest person in real life (I have no idea). So is Trish. As Jim said "It is a good thing she was never an actual heel in the wrestling business. The women I worked with that had actual heat were happy to get to the back without getting too much spit on them from the crowd."

Their entire angle sucks and they are trying to distract from it.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Londonlaw said:


> He’s supposedly now dating NXT’s Brandi Lauren.
> 
> If I were single, I’d be curious what he’s got, personality-wise? I don’t know about him personally so no hate.


Maybe ladies wanna know about Jelly’s Penis Batter.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Trish Stratus dressed and acted slutty for years on TV. All that time she was in a long term relationship. People used to chant it at Stephanie McMahon all the time at the encouragement of people like Chris Jericho. Stephanie in real life is not Stephanie on TV. Neither was Trish. Would ANYONE make the mistake to think that someone chanting "slut" at Stephanie McMahon that they meant she was indeed a slut in real life? As Jim easily pointed out today, he does not know these people in real life. Penelope chooses to present herself that way on TV. If they took it as personal, that seems to be their issue. As Jim also said, maybe it struck a nerve for a reason. That seems to be her personal issue. Also as Jim said (paraphrasing again) "If you thought I was calling her a slut, does that mean I was calling Kip an actual middle schooler?" That really simplifies it.
> 
> I very much understand the reason why people come at Cornette the way they do. He pulls no punches but he also has the consistency unlike so many others who change their tune for a buck. Cornette even said Miro looked impressive and was able to get over in the WWE, but he clearly has no idea what he is doing when left up to his own devices. I do not think anyone could really say otherwise.
> 
> ...



You make a good point about Trish and Stephanie. Penelope could just be an overly sensitive woman in comparison to the likes of those two who is blurring the line between real-life and kayfabe. And yes that would be her own personal problem, all I'm saying though is I'm not surprised at the responses seeing as it involves Cornette given the audios I have heard in the past. It's all poison. If anyone else came at them this way I can't say with 100% certainty that Penelope and Kip would have gone off on that person the same way they did. And maybe it does come down to Cornette getting under their skin with them due to the way he frames his criticism. The guy is the ultimate heel, I can't deny that. He got under my skin when I used to listen to him as well. For me it wasn't because I thought he was always right deep down (he does make a good point every now and then though), but because I think he's also the ultimate nitpicker. He would go off on a tangent and 5-minute rants on the most minute things and it seemed like he was just trying to run up the airtime on his podcast to get as much audio content out as he can for the day. Now that this angle looks to be coming to an end, Miro can go on and do the most epic things but we all know that Cornette will still find a way to rip it apart, and that's a lot of the reason why he gets these kinds of responses.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> You make a good point about Trish and Stephanie. Penelope could just be an overly sensitive woman in comparison to the likes of those two who is blurring the line between real-life and kayfabe. And yes that would be her own personal problem, all I'm saying though is I'm not surprised at the responses seeing as it involves Cornette given the audios I have heard in the past. It's all poison. If anyone else came at them this way I can't say with 100% certainty that Penelope and Kip would have gone off on that person the same way they did. And maybe it does come down to Cornette getting under their skin with them due to the way he frames his criticism. The guy is the ultimate heel, I can't deny that. He got under my skin when I used to listen to him as well. For me it wasn't because I thought he was always right deep down (he does make a good point every now and then though), but because I think he's also the ultimate nitpicker. He would go off on a tangent and 5-minute rants on the most minute things and it seemed like he was just trying to run up the airtime on his podcast to get as much audio content out as he can for the day. Now that this angle looks to be coming to an end, Miro can go on and do the most epic things but we all know that Cornette will still find a way to rip it apart, and that's a lot of the reason why he gets these kinds of responses.


Anyone who would willingly sleep with Jelly has issues. And 98% of what he said was directed at Miro and Pip but the one comment that was focused on was that she dressed and acted slutty. Now who is nitpicking?

Jim can change his mind when presented with evidence. He was not a fan at all of Darby at first but now is a pretty big fan of his. He still criticizes him for randomly jumping and falling off things, but he has praised his matches including pretty high praise for his match with Scorpio last week. He just hates stupid and everything Miro has done in AEW so far has been stupid.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Fuck Cornette and everybody who's sucking his balls
> 
> Thank you.


Miro chimes in then a mod immediately cucks him out.


















*"Yes. More. I'm getting close..."*


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Most are not going to look into it to the point that they realize that Cornette of all people is solely talking about a wrestling angle.


Hm, sounds familiar. So basically:

Jim Cornette invites people to misinterpret what's staring them in the face. If they believe it's real when it's not, then they're either a child or stupid. Meanwhile, Jim laughs his way to the bank.

Does this kind of thing happen anywhere else in entertainment?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The ven diagram of people that refuse to criticize Cornette for anything and the people who call out AEW fans for refusing to criticize the product is a circle.

Guys, it is ok to admit that Cornette was being a dick by calling Penelope slutty. He should be called out for it. You can like his opinions and hate AEW and yet call him out for saying something stupid. Cornette crossed a line and Miro got agro trying to defend a friend. Granted, Miro should have probably let it go. Also what did you guys expect Kip to say? It is his wife. Would you just sit there and let another man call your wife slutty?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> The ven diagram of people that refuse to criticize Cornette for anything and the people who call out AEW fans for refusing to criticize the product is a circle.
> 
> Guys, it is ok to admit that Cornette was being a dick by calling Penelope slutty. He should be called out for it. You can like his opinions and hate AEW and yet call him out for saying something stupid. Cornette crossed a line and Miro got agro trying to defend a friend. Granted, Miro should have probably let it go. Also what did you guys expect Kip to say? It is his wife. Would you just sit there and let another man call your wife slutty?


Depends if they called my wife slutty, or if my wife was playing a slutty character on a TV show.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

stevem20 said:


> Miro/Rusev actually looked better in a storyline where he was a cuck that got beat up regular by his wife's new man. That's how bad he is in AEW.


Yea so much better. Glad to see a bunch of you would rather your wife make out with a guy standing over your beat up body instead of being a big brute dominating people in the midcard.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Miro/Rusev tried to defend the Lashley/Lana cuck angle on social media. The harder he tried to defend it the further he got buried and covered in Lashley's semen. He showed up to AEW with Eggs Benedict on his face.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Miro/Rusev tried to defend the Lashley/Lana cuck angle on social media. The harder he tried to defend it the further he got buried and covered in Lashley's semen. He showed up to AEW with Eggs Benedict on his face.


Where are they now:

































*














*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Lashley made Miz submit becoming World Champ and is going to Wrestlemania while Miro rage quit on Twitch taking on an expert at pocket pool.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The mickey mouse shirt gets me every time.

Miro isn't the only one who looks like they just rolled out of bed on AEW either. I don't get it. Pro wrestling is a visual medium. You have to look like a killer. Not some asshole gearing up for 10 hours of Fortnite or whatever the fuck.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Jim is right, but I don't even waste my time criticizing anything involving Rusev/Miro.

He can show up next week beating Omega in seconds and I'm just going to remember Lana removing her robe to join Lashley in bed.

His career ended in this storyline, low card forever, just feed him to Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Jim's burial of the three was about what I expected. Entertaining, hilarious and he destroyed them and basically exposed them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Miro is dead. RIP, Miro. That was a fucking battering. My favourite parts were Cornette channeling the Brock story, and actually Brian pointing out how little anyone gives a fuck about him and how he’s low-card (ouch). But the absolute kicker was when Brian commended them for standing up for women’s rights...then said he hopes to see them take on Chris Jericho and Don Callis next. Haha, holy shit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am no great admirer of Jim Cornette, but he may be the most effective heel in wrestling.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Lashley made Miz submit becoming World Champ and is going to Wrestlemania while Miro rage quit on Twitch taking on an expert at pocket pool.


And Lashley got him some of his wife Lana. Living the good life.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, it’s pretty funny to see how Rusev and Lashley have each turned out. Lashley even quit like a better man.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

You forget what pro wrestling managers used to be about. There's just no way you can beat Corny posting on twitter when he can just cut a huge promo on them and do it quite easily. I turned this on and exercised while listening to his response in the middle of the night.

Why white knight for someone who isn't even your wife? Why invite this? You either take the L and ignore Jim or you respond some more and it puts more focus on this. I'd love for this to spill over in AEW television. LOL


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Swindle said:


> You forget what pro wrestling managers used to be about. There's just no way you can beat Corny posting on twitter when he can just cut a huge promo on them and do it quite easily. I turned this on and exercised while listening to his response in the middle of the night.
> 
> Why white knight for someone who isn't even your wife? Why invite this? You either take the L and ignore Jim or you respond some more and it puts more focus on this. I'd love for this to spill over in AEW television. LOL


“Cornette cucked you!” chants would be acceptable and appreciably ironic.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

the snowflakes are angry, AND I LOVE IT 
i'll just sit here and laugh at the fanboys mental breakdown
in a time where SJWs/PC snowflakes want to control what people can and can't say
it's a breath of fresh air to see someone that doesn't give a shit about the fragile feelings of people
i hope to any power in this universe that AEW personnel will continue mentioning Cornette, just to see the verbal destruction that will follow


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I mean, I try to be pretty progressive with my language, because words can effect people. Cornette is funnier because of his logic than him using nicknames or swearing a lot. But it is delicious to see this downright moralistic hypocrisy completely shoved back in all their foolish faces.

They don’t care about women, or progress. They aren’t offended by the word “slut.” They are insecure because they suck at their jobs and can’t handle criticism from an expert. That was just the “PC” way of trying to get the critic without engaging with their argument.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i really want to thank Miro & Penelope & kip (i'm not even joking)
their stupidity brought us 50 minutes of greatness (which was more entertaining than the last 10 episodes by the way).
probably that's the most relevant they will ever be


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

The Wood said:


> “Cornette cucked you!” chants would be acceptable and appreciably ironic.


“Scar-let Fe-ver 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻“


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> Miro then attempts social deception. He tries to argue he's standing up for all the abused teenagers of the world by calling Jim out. Actually, he's just pissed off at Cornette and scrambling to find any socially acceptable way to lash out in return.


Obviously Cornette (and Brian on this point) said it a lot better than me, but I still don’t think people are calling out Miro enough for this.

It was a dumb, disingenuous attempt at social deception and it doesn’t get called out enough. 

SJW veneer outrage deserves to be acknowledged as the dishonest, piss-weak form of passive aggression that it is.

Sadly, men built like Miro should be tougher than that.

Built like Tarzan, tweets like a Jungle Boy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Prized Fighter said:


> The ven diagram of people that refuse to criticize Cornette for anything and the people who call out AEW fans for refusing to criticize the product is a circle.
> 
> Guys, it is ok to admit that Cornette was being a dick by calling Penelope slutty. He should be called out for it. You can like his opinions and hate AEW and yet call him out for saying something stupid. Cornette crossed a line and Miro got agro trying to defend a friend. Granted, Miro should have probably let it go. Also what did you guys expect Kip to say? It is his wife. Would you just sit there and let another man call your wife slutty?


This is pretty spot on.
It's quite simple what happened and people here are just being deliberately stupid and hypocritical.

Cornette can call Peneloppe slutty, but it is a dick move, and her husband and her friend have the right to respond back to give him throwing venom. Now Jim responded and his response is good, but not as good as some of the real cultist have you believe.
I cringed when he started those stupid slut jokes, like some recycled google slut jokes shit.
The argument about them wanting wanting to call out people like Don or Y2J is pretty weak as it can be said for the whole roster. I'm also sure JC still talks to a lot of people with allegations about them. 

Nobody's coming out of this looking any better.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

My take is this...
Jim Cornette said a certain word that is instantly interpreted as offensive even if it was not meant in such context and was referring to the look of a on screen persona.
So I get people feeling on the defensive on that part.

HOWEVEEEERRRR.....

Cornette's summary of the 3 as a on screen act is pretty much accurate. 
Miro is a hack, he got over briefly with the charisma of a wing man in WWE with a catch phrase but it was very short lived and not justified if we are honest, but that is the sad state of pro wrestling in the modern era that a catch phrase gains more steam than the actual performers or product.
Miro fills his own head with thinking he is a bigger star than he is, he is super oversensitive, I recall commenting that the Rusev/Lashley/Lana angle was dreadful and needed to end on social media at the time (no name calling) and the oversensitive hack blocked me and I'm sure many others just for that, not that I care as I have never been a fan. 
The guy arrives in AEW with his massive ego and the first words from his mouth is pouring his bile which was clearly his main motivation and he was just busting a gut to fire shots. Every interview since WWE has had a rent free for life invitation to.
Miro is then supposedly given the creative freedom he was so denied that was holding all that so called talent back and of course we all see that (LOL) talent exposed in him hooking up with a twitch gamer group and embracing it as a on screen move forwards. Vince McMahon gets a lot of slack for misuse of talent and highly justified but he clearly was not wrong on Miro.
The guy is a average talent that can wrestle decently but now has a goofy on screen persona masking a real life bitter one. The ship has sailed and sunk there.

Kip Sabian and Penelope Ford are very much the cosplay so called wrestlers that Cornette refers to, he is right to be fair. 
Remember the segment where Sabian introduced Miro after having words with Brian Pillman Jr? Is it just me or was Sabian's delivery straight from a Nick Jr teen show when embarrassing not only himself but Pillman when he was dismissing him?
Sabian is awful, a modern day product of the goofy indy scene trend where pro wrestling is crapped upon and turned into a comedy parody. A large portion of the AEW roster are not worthy of TV exposure, they are Saturday afternoon bingo hall kids entertainers.
He fits the cast of idiots that are giving pro wrestling it's death rattle like Orange Cassidy, a clown that stands with his hands in his pockets and gets paid for looking mute. I saw something on YouTube with Cassidy where a so called opponent rocked him to sleep in a match and pinned him whilst the idiot lay there with his thumb in his mouth. 
Once again you can see Cornette's point of view.

Yes Cornette can be scathing and harsh at times but I think some misunderstand that he is mostly only pointing out the atrocities of where the pro wrestling is heading today and he will highlight it to expose it for the crap it is.
He openly admitted on the new podcast that he has nothing to lose, he does his podcast largely for fun and admits that pro wrestling is largely ruined nowadays so if these clowns are going to destroy something he and real fans once enjoyed then he says he is going to at least have fun by blasting the crap that is responsible for ruining it for all of us. 

You can not argue with that really.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

OldSchoolRocks said:


> My take is this...
> Jim Cornette said a certain word that is instantly interpreted as offensive even if it was not meant in such context and was referring to the look of a on screen persona.
> So I get people feeling on the defensive on that part.
> 
> ...


I love his show personally. I don't think he's out of touch at all. I also don't think he's as big of a piece of shit as he sounds. Clearly he refuses to have a filter and that leads to him saying dumb shit he shouldn't. Him having nothing to lose is a pathetic excuse for not carrying himself like an adult with decency. I agree with most of his criticisms of AEW but it really has zero impact on the fact that I'm still a big fan. 

The truth is Corny loves AEW because its making him more money and providing him with more relevancy than ever before. The fanboys and haters are just eating it all up which in turn just makes him even more polarizing and, in turn, popular. It's a great model for him.

I cannot for the life of my understand how AEW can be ruining wrestling for everyone. Turn it off. Don't watch. Exhibit a modicum of self control. It's a TV show. People can talk about the heritage of wrestling all the want but they're just delusional and unable to admit the fact that it's a TV show. It's entertainment. Like any cartoon, sitcom or program.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

10gizzle said:


> I love his show personally. I don't think he's out of touch at all. I also don't think he's as big of a piece of shit as he sounds. Clearly he refuses to have a filter and that leads to him saying dumb shit he shouldn't. Him having nothing to lose is a pathetic excuse for not carrying himself like an adult with decency. I agree with most of his criticisms of AEW but it really has zero impact on the fact that I'm still a big fan.
> 
> The truth is Corny loves AEW because its making him more money and providing him with more relevancy than ever before. The fanboys and haters are just eating it all up which in turn just makes him even more polarizing and, in turn, popular. It's a great model for him.
> 
> I cannot for the life of my understand how AEW can be ruining wrestling for everyone. Turn it off. Don't watch. Exhibit a modicum of self control. It's a TV show. People can talk about the heritage of wrestling all the want but they're just delusional and unable to admit the fact that it's a TV show. It's entertainment. Like any cartoon, sitcom or program.


I would say most wrestling fans want to see a product that not only delivers in the ring but provides persona's that captivate the audience. 
Pro wrestling is a combination of sports meets showbiz and that is how it should be but fans want to invest in what they are watching, I know I do.
The cast of parody comedy so called wrestlers, many of whom are on the AEW roster are the types that are killing any suspension of disbelief.

I think the mind set of treating pro wrestling like just another TV show is largely why it is largely a poor product today. 
Why should fans care or invest if the talents and the promotions throw it all out the window too.
Do you go to see a illusionist only for them to stop mid act and tell the audience " this is how it is done"? No you don't because it then destroys the appeal of the act or the entertainment factor. 

We all know pro wrestling is predetermined but it is damn more entertaining when those lines are blurred and promoted as believable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> “Cornette cucked you!” chants would be acceptable and appreciably ironic.


I don't think many Cornette fans are attending AEW shows


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

"I think I could out-talk you in Russian!"


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks slutty does not instantly equal slut?


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

OldSchoolRocks said:


> I would say most wrestling fans want to see a product that not only delivers in the ring but provides persona's that captivate the audience.
> Pro wrestling is a combination of sports meets showbiz and that is how it should be but fans want to invest in what they are watching, I know I do.
> The cast of parody comedy so called wrestlers, many of whom are on the AEW roster are the types that are killing any suspension of disbelief.
> 
> ...


I think it's a little unreasonable to speak for what most wrestling fans want. I don't mean that offensively, I just think it's not 1999 anymore. There are infinite amounts of entertainment available which means everyone can find EXACTLY what they want. There are people who love AEW even with its flaws. The show is for them. Not you. You're more than welcome to enjoy the parts you enjoy and avoid the crap. Otherwise you're SOL. 

Personally I don't really look to wrestling to captivate me like it did when I was 10 years old. I don't see smaller wrestlers as unbelievable because I know plenty of people who are diminutive in stature that would whoop all our asses. I watch wrestling as a smart fan who appreciates, more than ever, the fucking difficulty of what their job is and I watch the show through the lens of an agent in the back, rather than a fan in the seats.

On top of that, seeing as im currently re-watching WCW 1996-2000 right now - the attitude era was way shittier then I remembered it. Obviously the big moments and storylines and notable scenes are still great, but a lot of the week to week was trash.

Terrible matches. Botches without end. Unrealistic bullshit happening. Not that unfamiliar than AEW. Only difference is even with the spotfest, it sure as shit beats the same fucking matches between Mortis, Glacier, and Mongo every week.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Listen to Jim last night on this. Nearly a whole hour damn and I enjoyed nearly all of it. Damn Jim can destroy just about anybody verbally. 

What's the difference between Penelope and a rooster. Rooster says cock a doodle do. Penelope says any cock will do. Gawwddamn. 

Gotta give it to Cornette for not backing down, even though Miro can probably kill him with one good punch to the face


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Miro is dead. RIP, Miro. That was a fucking battering. My favourite parts were Cornette channeling the Brock story, and actually Brian pointing out how little anyone gives a fuck about him and how he’s low-card (ouch). But the absolute kicker was when Brian commended them for standing up for women’s rights...then said he hopes to see them take on Chris Jericho and Don Callis next. Haha, holy shit.


For a minute there, I actually thought Brian was serious, and that he thought Jim had gone too far


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

10gizzle said:


> I think it's a little unreasonable to speak for what most wrestling fans want. I don't mean that offensively, I just think it's not 1999 anymore. There are infinite amounts of entertainment available which means everyone can find EXACTLY what they want. There are people who love AEW even with its flaws. The show is for them. Not you. You're more than welcome to enjoy the parts you enjoy and avoid the crap. Otherwise you're SOL.
> 
> Personally I don't really look to wrestling to captivate me like it did when I was 10 years old. I don't see smaller wrestlers as unbelievable because I know plenty of people who are diminutive in stature that would whoop all our asses. I watch wrestling as a smart fan who appreciates, more than ever, the fucking difficulty of what their job is and I watch the show through the lens of an agent in the back, rather than a fan in the seats.
> 
> ...


I am just saying what i see mostly and that is fans that feel they can not invest in today's product because it is not even remotely trying to be believable. Yes there has always been trashy stupid moments in wrestling but the rule book seems to have been thrown out the window more than ever today and that is not a good thing.

If you prefer to watch a show from the view of a agent then that is your choice but i would at a guess say that most still want to enjoy the shows as a fan.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Btw.. difference here if Miro doesn't understand is that Jim was calling the character on AEW a slut. Not the real person playing the character. HUGE difference


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

OldSchoolRocks said:


> I am just saying what i see mostly and that is fans that feel they can not invest in today's product because it is not even remotely trying to be believable. Yes there has always been trashy stupid moments in wrestling but the rule book seems to have been thrown out the window more than ever today and that is not a good thing.
> 
> If you prefer to watch a show from the view of a agent then that is your choice but i would at a guess say that most still want to enjoy the shows as a fan.


And I respect that. I am watching it as a fan but I guess I just have a lot more room for forgiveness for a new company with a bunch of rookies who are on TV for the first time operating with minimal organization. 

I'm happy with what AEW has been so far because my expectations were way worse. I have a lot of hope for the future. WWE has had a 40 year head start and is still putting out a product I find insulting to the intelligence of most. Gotta sometimes just gives things room to breathe.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The fact that Miro thought he could go toe to toe with Cornette verbally shows you how delusional he is and how he highly overrates his own talent.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

10gizzle said:


> And I respect that. I am watching it as a fan but I guess I just have a lot more room for forgiveness for a new company with a bunch of rookies who are on TV for the first time operating with minimal organization.
> 
> I'm happy with what AEW has been so far because my expectations were way worse. I have a lot of hope for the future. WWE has had a 40 year head start and is still putting out a product I find insulting to the intelligence of most. Gotta sometimes just gives things room to breathe.


Well each to their own, i have no issue with AEW trying to be a alternative, my issue is that i despise the cosplay so called comedy parody wrestlers that kill any semblance of investment or believability. They are not wrestlers to me, they are the types that are Saturday afternoon local hall kids entertainers, they are not TV personalities in my eyes and sadly AEW has taken quite a lot of these types and are embracing giving them a platform to do their damage even further, WWE does it with cinematic garbage and AEW does it with cosplay wrestlers. I will say it loud and proud i despise all that. 
So the likes of Jim Cornette showing these no talent clowns up for what they are is to be celebrated. 

We all like different things sure but i find a lot of fans today have become so desensitized and the up and coming newer fans think it is acceptable to just make wrestling into a video game, poor comedy cosplay because that is all they have known.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They all come out looking like idiots really, Miro especially. Haven't listened to Cornette's rant and have zero plans of doing so, but yeah you're not gonna win in a guy who's only source of income right now is his ability to rant. 

It is weird to me to like gush so much over any podcaster though like some are about this rant. Feels kinda cringe in a way.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> They all come out looking like idiots really, Miro especially. Haven't listened to Cornette's rant and have zero plans of doing so, but yeah you're not gonna win in a guy who's only source of income right now is his ability to rant.
> 
> It is weird to me to like gush so much over any podcaster though like some are about this rant. Feels kinda cringe in a way.


it was more entertaining than anything else currently going on in WWE or AEW.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

After the funeral for "cringe" is over, what new word will the zoomer crowd look to murder next? I'd like to be able to say my goodbyes while I can.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Trish Stratus dressed and acted slutty for years on TV. All that time she was in a long term relationship. People used to chant it at Stephanie McMahon all the time at the encouragement of people like Chris Jericho. Stephanie in real life is not Stephanie on TV. Neither was Trish. Would ANYONE make the mistake to think that someone chanting "slut" at Stephanie McMahon that they meant she was indeed a slut in real life? As Jim easily pointed out today, he does not know these people in real life. Penelope chooses to present herself that way on TV. If they took it as personal, that seems to be their issue. As Jim also said, maybe it struck a nerve for a reason. That seems to be her personal issue. Also as Jim said (paraphrasing again) "If you thought I was calling her a slut, does that mean I was calling Kip an actual middle schooler?" That really simplifies it.
> 
> I very much understand the reason why people come at Cornette the way they do. He pulls no punches but he also has the consistency unlike so many others who change their tune for a buck. Cornette even said Miro looked impressive and was able to get over in the WWE, but he clearly has no idea what he is doing when left up to his own devices. I do not think anyone could really say otherwise.
> 
> ...


*Objectively as a 12 year old who thought wrestling was real, yes, I thought Stephanie was actually a slut 😂*


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Ay didn't Chris Jericho call Stephanie a slut on TV? Is Mario gonna call out his fellow co-worker on that lol


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I haven't watched Jim's reply (it's too long for me to care) but damn Charlie Haas got Miro...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Phantom said:


> I am no great admirer of Jim Cornette, but he may be the most effective heel in wrestling.


He's a face to me. Defending the art of professional wrestling against these cosplay clowns is definitely face booking.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I figured out the deal with Miro and his Mickey Mouse shirt. Apparently Miro was sent from the future to terminate AEW but he landed in a refugee camp without a stitch on.

*"GIVE ME YOUR CLOTHES, ASSHOLE!"*


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

45banshee said:


> Ay didn't Chris Jericho call Stephanie a slut on TV? Is Mario gonna call out his fellow co-worker on that lol







and the time he called her a trash bag ho...


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Miro is a fucking buffoon that needs creative direction for his character and is a great example of how flawed Tony Khans 'you can have your own character if you sign with AEW' shtick is.

Very FEW wrestlers are smart enough to truly break out on their own with no input from others.

A blond fucking dork Miro thats hanging around with the campest fucking crew called 'best friends'.

Wow scary monster, terrifying. What a threat! Dont throw your joypad at me Miro!

Dude is blatantly soft as shit in real life and I bet Cornettes old ass could whip him tbh lmao.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> I don't think many Cornette fans are attending AEW shows


They all listen. They’ll all know. Miro got absolutely destroyed. He cannot be serious now. Anyone who takes him seriously isnlying



45banshee said:


> Listen to Jim last night on this. Nearly a whole hour damn and I enjoyed nearly all of it. Damn Jim can destroy just about anybody verbally.
> 
> What's the difference between Penelope and a rooster. Rooster says cock a doodle do. Penelope says any cock will do. Gawwddamn.
> 
> Gotta give it to Cornette for not backing down, even though Miro can probably kill him with one good punch to the face


If Miro came at Cornette at his house, like threatened — he would likely get shot. It wouldn’t be a “fight.” He was an absolute idiot for making that threat. In public, Cornette would just sue him into bankruptcy.

Miro picked on a bigger dog. I love the subtle implication during the lashing that Miro is a nobody. Especially when he did his whole “40 people listen to you” thing. Ouch.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Miro Del Rio and his "destiny".

Is Ricardo Rodriguez free to be his personal ring announcer?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> They all listen. They’ll all know. Miro got absolutely destroyed. He cannot be serious now. Anyone who takes him seriously isnlying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Miro - you said MJF was 'finished' a few months ago when Cornette was slagging him off. That position has already flip-flopped. Things change, wrestling fans are fickle. I predict Miro will be just fine and will find his rightful place in the upper midcard after a push.

Also, are we really getting into what would happen if Miro and Cornette confronted each other in real life? People get so petty over this stuff lol. Miro picked on 'the bigger dog' reminds me of the 'my dad's tougher than your dad' shtick from high-school.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Miro apparently deleted some of his Cornette tweets. I wouldn't know as I didn't read them, but that's what I've heard.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I did not look for ages, but it seems Ford and Miro deleted their twitter stuff regarding Cornette, except Miro forgot "answer me you mark". Doesn`t look that great, after Cornette "threatened" them in his podcast.  I guess TK got tired of paying these three wrestler and putting them on TV, if they got nothing better to do than bringing people outside AEW over.

Anyway, obvisouly Cornette is the winner of this. He got attention and he did not need to pay a cent for that. And for all the people complaining about Cornette on this section: it is AEW, their boss, their staff and their wrestlers, who made Cornette that relevant again and again. But I would also say, that Kip profited from that and maybe - I am not sure - even Penelope did, because they became more relevant and were on the same attention level, as ex-WWE star Miro and Cornette. But for Miro that was a disaster. He put himself down on Kip`s importancy level and brought over an old guy, who doesn`t even work for AEW. Defending Penelope, while she had nothing else to do than attacking Cornette`s wife, didn`t make him look better.

We will see, if AEW will now tell their people not to go for Cornette. At least they should leave it to guys, who cannot be crushed by Cornette so easily.




IronMan8 said:


> Obviously Cornette (and Brian on this point) said it a lot better than me, but I still don’t think people are calling out Miro enough for this.
> 
> It was a dumb, disingenuous attempt at social deception and it doesn’t get called out enough.
> ...


Some people said that on this thread, but it is still AEW section, so people hold back.




Geeee said:


> I don't think many Cornette fans are attending AEW shows


I highly doubt, all people chanting "CM Punk" were Punk fans at the later days.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Cornette made them look like idiots.

They took the bait. 

Hook, line and sinker.

Do they not understand, they cant beat Cornette word for word. The man doesnt care if you talk about his swinging. He doesnt give a shit. Say it as much as you want. Hes still gonna throw some hard truths at you and make it sound funny whilst doing so. And his fanbase and listeners will stay intact.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Cornette casually dropping the promo of the year


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ger said:


> I highly doubt, all people chanting "CM Punk" were Punk fans at the later days.


I´d say that´s a guarantee. Most people only chanted it to "Stick it" to Vince.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

.christopher. said:


> Miro apparently deleted some of his Cornette tweets. I wouldn't know as I didn't read them, but that's what I've heard.


He took down his threats.


----------



## Finner (Dec 3, 2020)

JayBull said:


> Cornette made them look like idiots.
> 
> They took the bait.
> 
> Hook, line and sinker.


This. It's all a work by Cornette, and the idiots fell for it and started shooting. Don't they realize his entire livelihood is based on him getting heat and causing controversy? The only way they could've "won" was to not play his game in the first place.
Oh, and Cornette out-promo'd them 100% of the way.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> Mox and FTR ?
> 
> Miro needs to get out of the sand pit with Cornette. From his pov no good will come from arguing with a professional troll the business washed its hands of years ago. I wish more wrestlers would look at Nakamura's twitter to see how to behave on the plaform, just use it for promotion, a few personal pictures, a few retweets and don't engage with the pond life on there.
> 
> And anyone who thinks Jimbo isn't a troll, just listen to his latest comments on Ethan Page. So weird. 🤣


FTR were not stars on WWE, they were barely even on TV.

yeah I forgot Moxley but thats cos he's shit


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

JerryMark said:


> and the time he called her a trash bag ho...


People are more easily offended now. Jim doesn't roll with the times I'm afraid.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I would say I notice Ford and kip are starting a Miz and Mrs type youtube reality show so the cynics might say they could have come up with the whole thing as a work for some attention. They should come out and thank cornette for the extra publicity instead of any more rants. Could be the work of all time by them knowing Jim's anger issues he would take the bait. Also Miro can use the attention for this new monster heel push so should benefit. Even if that wasnt the intention it's the way I would take it publicly now if I was them. The back and forward stuff won't work. I am sure Miro is quaking that the only pro wrestler to take Jim's side is Charlie fucking haas lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> On Miro - you said MJF was 'finished' a few months ago when Cornette was slagging him off. That position has already flip-flopped. Things change, wrestling fans are fickle. I predict Miro will be just fine and will find his rightful place in the upper midcard after a push.
> 
> Also, are we really getting into what would happen if Miro and Cornette confronted each other in real life? People get so petty over this stuff lol. Miro picked on 'the bigger dog' reminds me of the 'my dad's tougher than your dad' shtick from high-school.


MJF is done. His salary is fine and his performances can be good, but it’s too hard to care. Look at how he lost viewers. He’ll “be there.” They’ll make him a champion. But he’ll never be as good as he could have been. 



Lenny Leonard said:


> Cornette casually dropping the promo of the year


Still the best in the business. Imagine if this dude was in a pro-wrestling company?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


>


*I love how some of the talent have been banned from talking to and about him on Twitter after that burial 🤣*


----------

